# No moderators allowed.. enter at your own risk



## Chubbs the tegu

Just thought id try something different.. hopefully i dont get booted haha


----------



## ZEROPILOT

I'm sure EVERY MODERATOR has already taken a peak....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I guarantee it


----------



## Yvonne G

***Yvonne sneaks in quietly, looks around then sneaks back out***


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> ***Yvonne sneaks in quietly, looks around then sneaks back out***


Everybody shhhhh


----------



## TechnoCheese

Time to quietly riot


----------



## Ben02

We’ve been compromised!!!!


----------



## wellington

ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure EVERY MODERATOR has already taken a peak....


You bet ya, it's our duty.
Once we pop in, you can go to town, we won't be watching any more lmao.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well.. this didnt work out well lol


----------



## Blackdog1714

Oolcay tiay eway oday noay hetay onday owlay. That hurt to do!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

(Since no moderators are here) Hello sirs I've have aldabra Hatchling for sale for $100 I think you like beautiful turtle. I like if you email me please for turtle at [email protected]


----------



## SweetGreekTorts

Toddrickfl1 said:


> (Since no moderators are here) Hello sirs I've have aldabra Hatchling for sale for $100 I think you like beautiful turtle. I like if you email me please for turtle at [email protected]


[emoji23][emoji39]


----------



## Blackdog1714

Don't listen to those men they are selling you a pitiful creature! I have an majestic Aldabra of exquisite lineage for a mere $50 plus shipping and a most delicate handling. Please send funds via Paypal and use the friends designation since after you get the princess will be!


----------



## Ben02

Can I keep it in a dark cardboard box and feed it iceberg lettuce? That’s what the pet store told me


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

No iceberg! Just dog food and strawberries


----------



## Blackdog1714

Open top cage with sand and lots of heat so it just like their natural habitat. Moisture will cause the shell rot! I also hear I can feed them my scraps from dinner any truth to that? Also give me the 5 best brands of lights and 12 places each where I can buy them!


----------



## wellington

That's it, everyone that has posted is banned! Unless an Aldabra shows up at my door


----------



## Ben02

Blackdog1714 said:


> Open top cage with sand and lots of heat so it just like their natural habitat. Moisture will cause the shell rot! I also hear I can feed them my scraps from dinner any truth to that? Also give me the 5 best brands of lights and 12 places each where I can buy them!


Can I just let it roam my house? I’ve figured any type of tortoise will be fine with just a heat mat..... not need for those expensive UVB lamps!


----------



## SweetGreekTorts

Ben02 said:


> Can I just let it roam my house? I’ve figured any type of tortoise will be fine with just a heat mat..... not need for those expensive UVB lamps!


You can but only if it's on a harness with a leash and wearing a diaper at all times [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji6]


----------



## Ben02

SweetGreekTorts said:


> You can but only if it's on a harness with a leash and wearing a diaper at all times [emoji23][emoji1787][emoji6]


Ahhh ok, do I need to change the diaper or not bother?


----------



## Ben02

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No iceberg! Just dog food and strawberries


The more protein the better I heard!


----------



## Blackdog1714

OOOH I can have matching diapers for my tortoise and my chicken. I will have to get them matching outfits so we can pose for my Instagram


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Here is picture of Aldabra, much very healthy and friendly


----------



## Blackdog1714

I will admit this here only! I am a closet Camp Kenan fan! My brother followed him back in the day so I remmber him from riding BMX and tricks. His Home/Camp setup is spectacular, but his advise for raising babies is just a little to far left of center. Now I know why Tom has issues with him. He means well but has a huge learning curve.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Here is picture of Aldabra, much very healthy and friendly
> View attachment 279689


Oh my does he like neck rubs?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Here is picture of Aldabra, much very healthy and friendly
> View attachment 279689


Looks like my ex


----------



## Blackdog1714

Sir I do not appreciate that you are posting private pictures of ME! It is no one elses business how I look when I wake and realize IT IS A WORK DAY!


----------



## Ben02

So I got given a Hermanns tortoise, do I need to keep him in a dry habitat?

Here’s a pic of him


----------



## wellington

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Looks like my ex


Oh no you didn't lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We need to come up with a plan to keep the moderators out of here hmm


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We need to come up with a plan to keep the moderators out of here hmm


Disguise it as another thread about making hats for your tortoise.


----------



## Ben02

ZEROPILOT said:


> Disguise it as another thread about making hats for your tortoise.


I think that would still attract attention


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ben02 said:


> So I got given a Hermanns tortoise, do I need to keep him in a dry habitat?
> 
> Here’s a pic of him


Stop listening to the pet store! Thats definitely a sulcata you got there


----------



## xMario

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Stop listening to the pet store! Thats definitely a sulcata you got there


Now that he knows he has a sulcata he just needs to keep him in a small tank so he won't grow that large.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And lots of sand


----------



## Blackdog1714

This place is like a highball train to hell. I am so happy here!


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Ben02 said:


> I think that would still attract attention


 it would attract tons lol it's not the tortoise forum for nothing [emoji12]


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Turtle girl 98 said:


> it would attract tons lol it's not the tortoise forum for nothing [emoji12]


You better not be a spy for the moderators!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If you are there is nothing going on in here except for making of tort hats


----------



## Turtle girl 98

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You better not be a spy for the moderators!


Lol and if I was a spy why would I tell you [emoji6] haha nah no spies here just following along [emoji16]


----------



## Blackdog1714

See here is an example for a "magical Tortoise"


----------



## lilly_sand99

Or if you supervise it SUPER closely


----------



## lilly_sand99

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And lots of sand


I read that sand is BAD for torts, you need bit sized pebbles! If they can fit in there mouth it’s better!


----------



## method89

Sulcatas for Sale!!!


----------



## Blackdog1714

I will take all three! I have a 10 gallon tank I am not using that I can add rabbit pellets to! I am so looking forard to watching them grow! I have a beautiful 19th floor balcony that is a spacious 2' X 6' for them to enjoy when they grow up!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

lilly_sand99 said:


> I read that sand is BAD for torts, you need bit sized pebbles! If they can fit in there mouth it’s better!


True. They can chew on them and keep their beak trimmed


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

method89 said:


> Sulcatas for Sale!!!
> View attachment 279879


Wow! Ivories for 400


----------



## method89

I can broker the deal for you, 10% commission up front of course


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Sounds like a good deal


----------



## Blackdog1714

I have handmade limited edition humid hides for sale! for a mere $300 you get a handpanted and name stenciled on the unbreakable material. $200 deposit required to start the work


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And i have some fire ants for sale to start your bioactive enclosure


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just one of my creations if interested. Disregard if you think this looks like someone elses artwork. They stole the picture from ME


----------



## method89

I really need to have this because even though everyone tells me you can't tell if its a boy or girl until it gets older, I know my hatchling is a girl and if she had a human face she would like that. plus i really really like the earth and butterflies (or flowers if that's not a butterfly)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Taking x breeding to far


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ive never got that drunk


----------



## method89

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ive never got that drunk


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

method89 said:


> View attachment 279987


Lmao ok it was one time!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Damn tequila


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Baby Aldabra tortoise for sale cheap. Pm if interested


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Oh heck... how did I never find this thread before...
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Oh heck... how did I never find this thread before...
> -Meg


Uhm.. are u interested in the Aldabra? 1000 + shipping


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Can it live in my swamp land here in New Mexico? 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Can it live in my swamp land here in New Mexico?
> -Meg


Of course.. they live under water. They dont need air ever


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Sorry trying to type one handed isn’t working very well. And remove yr mind from the gutter. All the cleaning chemicals at work are eating my hands so I have to soak them in lotion. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Sorry trying to type one handed isn’t working very well. And remove yr mind from the gutter. All the cleaning chemicals at work are eating my hands so I have to soak them in lotion.
> -Meg


Wow! My feelings are hurt.. my mind is pure


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Oh heck... how did I never find this thread before...
> -Meg


Crap me too!!!


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Uhm.. are u interested in the Aldabra? 1000 + shipping


$50. no shipping!!!


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

*stashes kids in the closet* And I am as pure as the driven snow. 

-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Maggie!!! She should be our “Norm”. 

How the heck are ya? I sooo wanted to run away earlier and come play in the dirt with you. 
-Meg


----------



## Blackdog1714

Hey quick question. I am looking for a good paint brand maybe eggshell that will take alot of abuse from rubbing and scraping. I am chosen the color. I will never lose my tortoise in the yard again!


----------



## Ray--Opo

xMario said:


> Now that he knows he has a sulcata he just needs to keep him in a small tank so he won't grow that large.


And feed the sully McDonald's. Opo loves chicken mcnuggets. He prefers the hot mustard sauce.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> Maggie!!! She should be our “Norm”.
> 
> How the heck are ya? I sooo wanted to run away earlier and come play in the dirt with you.
> -Meg


You are welcome here anytime....I get to play in the dirt again today...AND....I'm gonna bring Big Sam to the front yard and let him eat the grass and all the dandelions...


----------



## jeneliza

Ben02 said:


> So I got given a Hermanns tortoise, do I need to keep him in a dry habitat?
> 
> Here’s a pic of him


Yes, and make sure it has lots of, huge rocks, and is made out of old road pieces to,?


----------



## Maro2Bear

For a good substrate, I prefer fresh lava flows/magma. Helps keep the enclosure warm & toasty.


----------



## jeneliza

Blackdog1714 said:


> Hey quick question. I am looking for a good paint brand maybe eggshell that will take alot of abuse from rubbing and scraping. I am chosen the color. I will never lose my tortoise in the yard again!
> View attachment 290580


Make sure it has lead in it, this is great for the shell ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

So ...this is what its like in those FB groups lol


----------



## Sue Ann

Ben02 said:


> So I got given a Hermanns tortoise, do I need to keep him in a dry habitat?
> 
> Here’s a pic of him


Yes just give him a cold bath once a week


----------



## Sue Ann

jeneliza said:


> Make sure it has lead in it, this is great for the shell ?


Leftover house paint works great


----------



## Blackdog1714

Just got news about this thread! We are trending on Instagram and Facebook! World heed our words for they come from Gods!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This is a lil off topic guys.. but stay safe from covid 19 and lick grocery cart handles


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And im selling masks if anyone is interested


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And im selling masks if anyone is interested
> View attachment 290606


I will take all your stock, you just stick them to your face right!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> I will take all your stock, you just stick them to your face right!!


Yes! Peel and stick haha i have used ones at discounted prices


----------



## Lyndi

I would've put 'like' and 'laughing' emojis on every comment but it seemed like overkill! You lot are so funny, had me laughing out loud! ?


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes! Peel and stick haha i have used ones at discounted prices





Sue Ann said:


> Yes just give him a cold bath once a week


Make sure to add lots of ice,


----------



## Maggie3fan

Maro2Bear said:


> For a good substrate, I prefer fresh lava flows/magma. Helps keep the enclosure warm & toasty.


I personally think that rabbit pellets are the best substrate..I love the way they fluff up and mold when wet...and they can create a neato thing called 'splay-leg' and tortoise babies look sooo awesome with their legs sticking out straight...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Just picked up this Aldabra Tortoise today. Got a great deal on him too.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> just picked up a Sulcata...


Yes.. u can call it a sulcata in here haha


----------



## Maro2Bear

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just picked up this Aldabra Tortoise today. Got a great deal on him too.
> View attachment 290668



Mine is just like this, maybe twice the size, but with wings.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. u can call it a sulcata in here haha


in theory.??


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

does anyone know what Species this Turtle is?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> does anyone know what Species this Turtle is?


Of course.. its a Japanese tree turtle


----------



## Toddrickfl1

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> does anyone know what Species this Turtle is?


That's a Bluefoot tortoise.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a Bluefoot tortoise.


We should ask Mark


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a Bluefoot tortoise.


just like Yours!!!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We should ask Mark


AH Yes.


----------



## Maro2Bear

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> does anyone know what Species this Turtle is?



I’m positive this is the rare Japanes Dragon Tortoise. It only eats kimchee.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. u can call it a sulcata in here haha


Well now we actually can.?? lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Well now we actually can.?? lol


No.. now its a chaco in here lol


----------



## Seb

Hey guys, I've played loads of pokemon and my Blastoise is a level 55 so I thought I'd get a real tortoise because I can look after it really well, right?

I'm worried he'll get coronavirus though! Does anyone have any tortoise masks for sale please? Will pay £££


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Seb said:


> Hey guys, I've played loads of pokemon and my Blastoise is a level 55 so I thought I'd get a real tortoise because I can look after it really well, right?
> 
> I'm worried he'll get coronavirus though! Does anyone have any tortoise masks for sale please? Will pay £££


Its ur lucky day! Jus t got some in $65 a piece


----------



## Seb

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ur lucky day! Jus t got some in $65 a piece
> View attachment 290725


I'll take 10!! My tortoise will love them


----------



## Toddrickfl1

If any members are in California I've got incandescent basking bulbs on sale 2 for $100.


----------



## EllieMay

I don’t know how I missed this thread but I shoulda known who would be the most popular guests. ?
I do happen to have some ocean front property.......


----------



## Maggie3fan

Dahttps://www.facebook.com/maggie.cummings.10690/videos/pcb.652957762195101/652956725528538/?type=3&__tn__=HH-R&eid=ARDChDLG2WW9bqO7cEwvR0eBm-m-i_LwDca6GDz2YznH1yC5tLGvndIW_GVLUZqQBnD-LYtI0JFbnuipy 84 of Isolation


----------



## Maggie3fan

maggie18fan said:


> Dahttps://www.facebook.com/maggie.cummings.10690/videos/pcb.652957762195101/652956725528538/?type=3&__tn__=HH-R&eid=ARDChDLG2WW9bqO7cEwvR0eBm-m-i_LwDca6GDz2YznH1yC5tLGvndIW_GVLUZqQBnD-LYtI0JFbnuipy 84 of Isolation


hahahahahaha...seriously...after all these years, I cannot simply copy a link...so if you can't open it...oh well...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ur lucky day! Jus t got some in $65 a piece
> View attachment 290725





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ur lucky day! Jus t got some in $65 a piece
> View attachment 290725


What's the band aid for?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> What's the band aid for?


Somebody asked if i sold masks for tortoises.. he was afraid his tort gonna catch covid 19 haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If any members are in California I've got incandescent basking bulbs on sale 2 for $100.


That's not a sale....that's how much somebody I knows pays for them...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Somebody asked if i sold masks for tortoises.. he was afraid his tort gonna catch covid 19 haha



Big Sam didn't want to go out yesterday and it looked to me like he has a headache...and I heard him coughing...do you think he's sick???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> Big Sam didn't want to go out yesterday and it looked to me like he has a headache...and I heard him coughing...do you think he's sick???


Give him 1500ml of NyQuil and he should be fine


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Give him 1500ml of NyQuil and he should be fine


OK thanks...I'll go knock on his door and put it on his table there...I don't wanna get close to him...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And buy one of my $65 masks hhaa


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> OK thanks...I'll go knock on his door and put it on his table there...I don't wanna get close to him...


I heard if u lick a tortoise shell ur immune


----------



## Warren

I just want everyone to know that I really enjoyed reading all these comments. I'm laughing my a** off with tears running down my face. Thanks I needed that.


----------



## Seb

maggie18fan said:


> What's the band aid for?


What band aid? All I see is a tortoise mask?!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Gonna take jack to the dog park later to play with the dogs .. it amazes me how well tortoises and dogs get along


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And buy one of my $65 masks hhaa


Can't use a tortoise mask...he's my neighbor...and after I gave him the 1500 mg of NyQuil, he's not answering his door....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> Can't use a tortoise mask...he's my neighbor...and after I gave him the 1500 mg of NyQuil, he's not answering his door....


Ur not suppose to put anti freeze in it. Lol


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

So.... I've been feeding my tortoise oregano, marjoram, mint, and some flowers. After two days of this diet, I think he's perfect for stewing in his natural bowl errr… shell. At what temperature and duration should I put his next "bath"? What wine pairs well with Tortuga soup?

Joking set aside... his enclosure smells FANTASTIC! I love the smell of fresh herbs! One of these days, my wife may very well catch me and Koopa in a competition to eat the herbs from his morning salad! LOL


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> hahahahahaha...seriously...after all these years, I cannot simply copy a link...so if you can't open it...oh well...


Well crap..... I was really looking forward to that ?


----------



## Billna the 2

What do we do here?
Are we free!!!?


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

Billna the 2 said:


> What do we do here?
> Are we free!!!?


Freedom is an illusion.


----------



## Seb

Billna the 2 said:


> What do we do here?
> Are we free!!!?


As free as my tortoise - Lord Hufflepuff Hemmingway-Fitzgerald III - is roaming around my house! Free range all the way!


----------



## Billna the 2

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Freedom is an illusion.


 that all depends ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> What do we do here?
> Are we free!!!?


We are free! But if u mingle with the moderators we will have to kill you haha


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

Seb said:


> As free as my tortoise - Lord Hufflepuff Hemmingway-Fitzgerald III - is roaming around my house! Free range all the way!


Make 'im useful... I recommend adhering a wet sponge and horse brush to the plastron and use the tortoise as the original Roomba.


----------



## Seb

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Make 'im useful... I recommend adhering a wet sponge and horse brush to the plastron and use the tortoise as the original Roomba.


I just let him eat the food we drop on the floor, saves me sweeping up. And it's definitely good for him, tortoises love pasta!


----------



## Warren

Seb said:


> As free as my tortoise - Lord Hufflepuff Hemmingway-Fitzgerald III - is roaming around my house! Free range all the way!


Love the name


Seb said:


> As free as my tortoise - Lord Hufflepuff Hemmingway-Fitzgerald III - is roaming around my house! Free range all the way!


Your tortoise's name is a mouth full, what do you call him. Love the name


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Seb said:


> I just let him eat the food we drop on the floor, saves me sweeping up. And it's definitely good for him, tortoises love pasta!


they sure do, they love Dog food too.


----------



## Bee62

I clearly see here are only tortoise experts. I have a question: Yesterday I soaked my tort outside because it was sunny and warm at 40 F. Unfortunately I forgot my tortoise and temps dropped at night. In the morning I found her frozen in her tub. I put her immediately in the micowave. Now she is cozy warm but limp. Should I be worried ? Should I try soaks in smashed beans in tomato sauce ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> I clearly see here are only tortoise experts. I have a question: Yesterday I soaked my tort outside because it was sunny and warm at 40 F. Unfortunately I forgot my tortoise and temps dropped at night. In the morning I found her frozen in her tub. I put her immediately in the micowave. Now she is cozy warm but limp. Should I be worried ? Should I try soaks in smashed beans in tomato sauce ?


U fit right in. I would probably microwave another 5 minutes


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Bee62 said:


> I clearly see here are only tortoise experts. I have a question: Yesterday I soaked my tort outside because it was sunny and warm at 40 F. Unfortunately I forgot my tortoise and temps dropped at night. In the morning I found her frozen in her tub. I put her immediately in the micowave. Now she is cozy warm but limp. Should I be worried ? Should I try soaks in smashed beans in tomato sauce ?


just place the tortoise outside, i’ll be fine.


----------



## Bee62

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U fit right in. I would probably microwave another 5 minutes


Thank you Sir ! I will immediately do.


----------



## Bee62

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> just place the tortoise outside, i’ll be fine.


But its cold outside. 20 F.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Bee62 said:


> But its cold outside. 20 F.


it’s what’s best for the tortoise...


----------



## Bee62

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> it’s what’s best for the tortoise...


Okay. Thank you for the good advice ! I am new to tortoises.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Bee62 said:


> Okay. Thank you for the good advice ! I am new to tortoises.


yes, i can see you are a new member 

welcome to TTF ??


-JC


----------



## Blackdog1714

I just got my new baby tortoise he is so quiet after getting shipped but that is expected. I saved so much money choosing USPS bulk mail option that I can use the money to build an open table top enclosure! ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Freedom is an illusion.





LasTortugasNinja said:


> Freedom is an illusion.



freedoms just another word for nothin left to lose....


----------



## Maggie3fan

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just got my new baby tortoise he is so quiet after getting shipped but that is expected. I saved so much money choosing USPS bulk mail option that I can use the money to build an open table top enclosure! ?


No...save your money and put him in a 20 gallon glass aquarium...that will last for a long time...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> freedoms just another word for nothin left to lose....


or something to losse.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Ur not suppose to put anti freeze in it. Lol


You promised you wouldn't tell....*I trusted you*


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> You will notice they couldn't agree on the advice to you....


So they say...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> You will notice they couldn't agree on the advice to you....



my tortoise is a sulcata NOT a CHACO!! 
i think you where talking about that right?


----------



## bouaboua

What is going on here??????


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> my tortoise is a sulcata NOT a CHACO!!
> i think you where talking about that right?


Believe me...I am a freakin expert...the care for those torties is the same...


----------



## Maggie3fan

bouaboua said:


> What is going on here??????


Nuthin sir...


----------



## bouaboua

maggie18fan said:


> Nuthin sir...



Do I smell something???? Smells like Fish or..................................... tortoise


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

does anyone else Lift weights? i’m 15 i weight 150 5,4 i’m not fat i bench 140, i play Call of duty mobile does anyone plays it or lift? i also play 8 Ball Pool if anyone want to join me.


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

“Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose
Nothin', don't mean nothin' hon' if it ain't free, no no
And, feelin' good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues
You know, feelin' good was good enough for me
Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee”

-Meg
-had to pull out the vinyl-


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> “Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose
> Nothin', don't mean nothin' hon' if it ain't free, no no
> And, feelin' good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues
> You know, feelin' good was good enough for me
> Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee”
> 
> -Meg
> -had to pull out the vinyl-


aight i'm bout to head out...


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> does anyone else Lift weights? i’m 15 i weight 150 5,4 i’m not fat i bench 140, i play Call of duty mobile does anyone plays it or lift? i also play 8 Ball Pool if anyone want to join me.


Dang... I got hangnails older than that... ? now I feel old!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

LasTortugasNinja said:


> Dang... I got hangnails older than that... ? now I feel old!


haha, i didn’t understand what you said. could you simplify it.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> my tortoise is a sulcata NOT a CHACO!!
> i think you where talking about that right?


Your right.. what u have there is a platypus. No worries.. care is the same


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Hey guys I'm new to this site. Just got my new Tortoise (Insert name here) yesterday. This is him. I'm looking for any and all advice and suggestions. I want to give him the best life.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this site. Just got my new Tortoise (Insert name here) yesterday. This is him. I'm looking for any and all advice and suggestions. I want to give him the best life.
> View attachment 290885


That water dish is a flipping hazard. Replace it with a Terracotta saucer. Also that substrate is no good for Tortoises switch it out for orchid bark. Also make sure to soak your new Tortoise often.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That water dish is a flipping hazard. Replace it with a Terracotta saucer. Also that substrate is no good for Tortoises switch it out for orchid bark. Also make sure to soak your new Tortoise often.


No, your wrong. The Pet shop said this was a good water dish. I've already spent a lot of money on substrate, they said this is fine. Also, no he doesn't need to be soaked, they come from the desert. Geez, people are so rude here. I didn't come here to be attacked. I'll be leaving this site.


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

Toddrickfl1 said:


> No, your wrong. The Pet shop said this was a good water dish. I've already spent a lot of money on substrate, they said this is fine. Also, no he doesn't need to be soaked, they come from the desert. Geez, people are so rude here. I didn't come here to be attacked. I'll be leaving this site.


finally leaving? I left months ago. What you see is just phantom echos of me.


----------



## EllieMay

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> “Freedom's just another word for nothin' left to lose
> Nothin', don't mean nothin' hon' if it ain't free, no no
> And, feelin' good was easy, Lord, when he sang the blues
> You know, feelin' good was good enough for me
> Good enough for me and my Bobby McGee”
> 
> -Meg
> -had to pull out the vinyl-


HELL YEAAAAAAAAAA


----------



## EllieMay

Thought for the day..


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Thought for the day..
> View attachment 290897


Beers are like chips.. u cant just have one lol or is it once u pop u cant stop


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Beers are like chips.. u cant just have one lol or is it once u pop u cant stop


I think that’s the difference between Cheetos and Pringle’s???? Now I’ll be stuck trying to figure out the “just have one”.. lol.. today I will be ok with both though.. ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Beers are like chips.. u cant just have one lol or is it once u pop u cant stop


----------



## Yvonne G

maggie18fan said:


> hahahahahaha...seriously...after all these years, I cannot simply copy a link...so if you can't open it...oh well...


Let's see if I can help Maggie out: https://keepgif.com/gif/warp-speed.html

@maggie18fan


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this site. Just got my new Tortoise (Insert name here) yesterday. This is him. I'm looking for any and all advice and suggestions. I want to give him the best life.
> View attachment 290885


the hide is to big it will get stressed out. ??
JK.?


----------



## EllieMay

Yvonne G said:


> Let's see if I can help Maggie out: https://keepgif.com/gif/warp-speed.html
> 
> @maggie18fan


LOL!!! I need one of those gadgets to get me moving!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Yvonne G said:


> Let's see if I can help Maggie out: https://keepgif.com/gif/warp-speed.html
> 
> @maggie18fan


Torty hawk


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

i wonder do y’all ever sleep! i see @Yvonne G @Tom and others 24/7 my eyes hurt after a hour or so.


----------



## Tom

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Hey guys I'm new to this site. Just got my new Tortoise (Insert name here) yesterday. This is him. I'm looking for any and all advice and suggestions. I want to give him the best life.
> View attachment 290885


This housing is totally unacceptable. How could you have possibly overlooked the red light bulb for daytime heat. You might need two red bulbs for night time so your new tortoise doesn't catch a cold! Go back to the pet store and get your red bulbs and a mini deep dome fixture for them.

And don't bother with that water bowl. They get all their water from their food.

Where are the fruity pebbles food pellets?


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

Tom said:


> This housing is totally unacceptable. How could you have possibly overlooked the red light bulb for daytime heat. You might need two red bulbs for night time so your new tortoise doesn't catch a cold! Go back to the pet store and get your red bulbs and a mini deep dome fixture for them.
> 
> And don't bother with that water bowl. They get all their water from their food.
> 
> Where are the fruity pebbles food pellets?


GASP! Tom, how could you be so rude! Don't EVER talk to someone like that! Wash your mouth out with soap, young man, and go to your room! You think about what you say before talking! You are NOT Simon Cowell! tsk tsk tsk.


----------



## Tom

LasTortugasNinja said:


> GASP! Tom, how could you be so rude! Don't EVER talk to someone like that! Wash your mouth out with soap, young man, and go to your room! You think about what you say before talking! You are NOT Simon Cowell! tsk tsk tsk.


Without the red bulbs that set up is borderline animal cruelty. Todd is a bad person, a horrible tortoise keeper, and I hate him and everything about him.

Rude??? I didn't burp OR fart while typing this (Without saying "Excuse me..."), so how you you possibly say this was rude??? Sheesh...


----------



## LasTortugasNinja

Tom said:


> Without the red bulbs that set up is borderline animal cruelty. Todd is a bad person, a horrible tortoise keeper, and I hate him and everything about him.
> 
> Rude??? I didn't burp OR fart while typing this (Without saying "Excuse me..."), so how you you possibly say this was rude??? Sheesh...


You were rude. It was obvious that you weren't typing with your pinkie fingers up, so rudeness was so saturated in your comments, I almost feinted with shock! Not to mention the lack of the magic words such as "please," "thank you," and "Avada kadavra". Tsk tsk tsk… the some random people on the internet these days... ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Yvonne G said:


> Let's see if I can help Maggie out: https://keepgif.com/gif/warp-speed.html
> 
> @maggie18fan


We have to remember that at times Y is not a moderator, she's my sister...this time she was my sister...
I had my own little turtle (Buddy) ride on my little Richard Petty #43 Dodge....I didn't film it as good...but it was fun doing...only it won't post here, and that video she did post was the one that gave me the idea...and my little buddy did really well. it is on my FB page...Maggie cummings...


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its ur lucky day! Jus t got some in $65 a piece
> View attachment 290725


Haha, I can beat this price, 55,a piece, I even throw in free shipping, ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> the hide is to big it will get stressed out. ??
> JK.?


OMG! I'm laughing so hard i can't type....


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i wonder do y’all ever sleep! i see @Yvonne G @Tom and others 24/7 my eyes hurt after a hour or so.


People don't need much sleep when they are old...so for entertainment and to keep social distancing they come here...


----------



## Maggie3fan

LasTortugasNinja said:


> You were rude. It was obvious that you weren't typing with your pinkie fingers up, so rudeness was so saturated in your comments, I almost feinted with shock! Not to mention the lack of the magic words such as "please," "thank you," and "Avada kadavra". Tsk tsk tsk… the some random people on the internet these days... ?


He obviously came here from FB and carries those troll habits with him...


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I heard if u lick a tortoise shell ur immune


Yes, but only the rear part of the shell, close to the tail, closer the better,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Yes, but only the rear part of the shell, close to the tail, closer the better,


U got it all wrong.. thats for the flu not covid


----------



## jeneliza

For the flu, I thought you had to wait , till just after, they emptied, then you lick it,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> For the flu, I thought you had to wait , till just after, they emptied, then you lick it,


Smh.. poo for flu.. shell for covid! Come on! Its not that hard


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> People don't need much sleep when they are old...so for entertainment and to keep social distancing they come here...


i would think it’s the opposite, man i realty want to go outside n play


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Smh.. poo for flu.. shell for covid! Come on! Its not that hard
> [/QUoh okay, okay, I got it, so before the daily bath you lick the shell ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i would think it’s the opposite, man i realty want to go outside n play


But you are young...Y and Tom are old...so they need less sleep and haunt social media...they don't go out for walks or stuff like that, cuz when a person gets as old as they are there's not much energy left...I'll bet they binge watch stuff like that tiger show...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> He obviously came here from FB and carries those troll habits with him...


what’s up with the Facebook group thing? people my age don’t use facebook much.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dear God, i dont ask u for much.. but please help this girl haha


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> I think that’s the difference between Cheetos and Pringle’s???? Now I’ll be stuck trying to figure out the “just have one”.. lol.. today I will be ok with both though.. ?


Cheetos are the best...Eat the whole bag or go home...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> But you are young...Y and Tom are old...so they need less sleep and haunt social media...they don't go out for walks or stuff like that, cuz when a person gets as old as they are there's not much energy left...I'll bet they binge watch stuff like that tiger show...


 ?? i get bored, doing nothing the only fun part of my day is being around my tortoise, people responding here in TTF, and my body being sored, and playing Video games before my head hurts.


----------



## Maggie3fan

People are an anonymous nothing behind a computer on FB...say what you want be foul and fight with anyone...but those kinda 'trolls' don't have the ba**s to say any of that stuff to a person's face...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> Cheetos are the best...Eat the whole bag or go home...


i always eat a whole big bag in less than 10 minutes i’m not even joking not a 4 oz, i eat. 11 oz bag of chips in a day and still hungry after that.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie18fan said:


> Cheetos are the best...Eat the whole bag or go home...


If you have a choice, and that choice is not Cheetos, then you should probably reevaluate some of your life choices.


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> what’s up with the Facebook group thing? people my age don’t use facebook much.





iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i always eat a whole big bag in less than 10 minutes i’m not even joking not a 4 oz, i eat. 11 oz bag of chips in a day and still hungry after that.


Well...i would hope you'd eat more then just chips...I for instance like chips and black licorice...a decent meal...oh and Mt Dew


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> Well...i would hope you'd eat more then just chips...I for instance like chips and black licorice...a decent meal...oh and Mt Dew


i do, but i love chips the super spicy ones i eat them till my nose is dripping and i’m dropping tears, what type of chips do you like? and what’s black licorine?


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i do, but i love chips the super spicy ones i eat them till my nose is dripping and i’m crying, what type of chips do you like? and what’s black licorine?


I said l-i-c-o-r-i-c-e...candy dumby-ie


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I said l-i-c-o-r-i-c-e...candy dumby-ie


? sorry, i was typing fast.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I said l-i-c-o-r-i-c-e...candy dumby-ie


just looked it up, that is the flavorless candy right?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> just looked it up, that is the flavorless candy right?


Licorice is what Twizzlers are.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Licorice is what Twizzlers are.


yeah, one of the worst candys out there. 

(MY OPINION)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Old ppl like black licorice haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Twizzlers not bad


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

@EllieMay you like them?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Twizzlers not bad


they are. how old are you? if you mind telling me.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> @EllieMay you like them?


Yes.. shes old..lmaoo


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> they are. how old are you? if you mind telling me.


17


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

X2 +9


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

=young lol


----------



## Bee62

Blackdog1714 said:


> I just got my new baby tortoise he is so quiet after getting shipped but that is expected. I saved so much money choosing USPS bulk mail option that I can use the money to build an open table top enclosure! ?


Do you have a small card box ? It will be right to keep a tortoise.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Bee62 said:


> Do you have a small card box ? It will be right to keep a tortoise.


 


Chubbs the tegu said:


> =young lol


i have a question do you own a Tegu?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> yeah, one of the worst candys out there.
> 
> (MY OPINION)


Blasphemy!


----------



## Bee62

Waiting for my husband tonight .......


----------



## Bee62

Who the **** wants to live there ?????

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking,_Austria


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Blasphemy!


NO FLAVOR WHATSOEVER!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 290938
> 
> Who the **** wants to live there ?????
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking,_Austria


Whoops.


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 290937
> Waiting for my husband tonight .......
> View attachment 290937
> View attachment 290937
> View attachment 290937
> View attachment 290937


If he doesn't come back, will you be looking for a new one?

*WinkWink*


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If he doesn't come back, will you be looking for a new one?
> 
> *WinkWink*


??


----------



## Bee62

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking_Hell


----------



## Bee62

Toddrickfl1 said:


> If he doesn't come back, will you be looking for a new one?
> 
> *WinkWink*


Maybe ? "wink, wink" ....


----------



## Toddrickfl1

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> NO FLAVOR WHATSOEVER!


You kids got it good. When I was your age all we had was Twizzlers, and we happily ate them, as we walked ten miles in the snow to school.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You kids got it good. When I was your age all we had was Twizzlers, and we happily ate them, as we walked ten miles in the snow to school.


10 miles! damn that must have been Fun!


----------



## Bee62

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> ??


What is that ? A bunch of french fries ???


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 290939
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking_Hell


where do you get this stuff??


----------



## Bee62

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> where do you get this stuff??


From the www. Have plenty more. Google shows me.


----------



## Bee62

no comment ....


----------



## Bee62




----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Bee62 said:


> From the www. Have plenty more. Google shows me.


at what age did you discover the Internet?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Bee62 said:


> Maybe ? "wink, wink" ....


U guys can move to f*cking... the city I mean haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Whoops.


Cover ur eyes! Ur only 15 lol


----------



## Tom

maggie18fan said:


> ...but those kinda 'trolls' don't have the ba**s to say any of that stuff to a person's face...



I do.


----------



## Tom

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You kids got it good. When I was your age all we had was Twizzlers, and we happily ate them, as we walked ten miles in the snow to school.


Up hill. Both ways.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> I do.


Oldie but goodie


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Tom said:


> Up hill. Both ways.


With no shoes on


----------



## Tom

Chubbs the tegu said:


> With no shoes on


What? Of course we had shoes. We were underprivileged, not _savages_!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok ok.. flip flops


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Tom said:


> What? Of course we had shoes. We were underprivileged, not _savages_!


some people couldn’t afford shoes Tom...


----------



## EllieMay

I LOVE TWIZZLERS! Black licorice is just ok... ;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. shes old..lmaoo



***

My name calling just got sensored!!! Lol

I age just like fine wine and I still have a ways to go;-)


----------



## Bee62

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> at what age did you discover the Internet?


I was over 40 years old..... Why ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> 17



3


----------



## EllieMay

Bee62 said:


> View attachment 290938
> Who the **** wants to live there ?????
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fucking,_Austria



Lmao!!! Debatable maybe


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao!!! Debatable maybe


Husband : where u at?
Wife: f*cking 
Husband: on phone w divorce lawyer


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

are these plants Safe?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> are these plants Safe?


Staples


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Staples
> View attachment 290955


What?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

You forgot the nightshade...

-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What?


This thread is not real tortoise care.. dont follow haha


----------



## Bee62

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> are these plants Safe?


Eat them and then you will know ... later....


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This thread is not real tortoise care.. dont follow haha


i know ? i was getting confused for sec There. but fr are these safe. (not joking around)


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i know, i was g
> 
> i know ? i was getting confused for sec There. but fr are these safe. (not joking around)


U need to start a thread in plant id! This is just for crazy ppl lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

well i’m about to head out to Wal-Mart to buy some Seeds.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Licorice is what Twizzlers are.


only they are red...I like black best...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Old ppl like black licorice haha


You'd better watch your mouth boy....this old ppl with beat your a** with my cane...!!!


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> NO FLAVOR WHATSOEVER!


punk


----------



## Maggie3fan

Tom said:


> I do.


You got big balls....I got big balls....roflmao


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> You'd better watch your mouth boy....this old ppl with beat your a** with my cane...!!!


i feel the love


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> only they are red...I like black best...


U like the BBL.. big black licorice


----------



## Warren

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You kids got it good. When I was your age all we had was Twizzlers, and we happily ate them, as we walked ten miles in the snow to school.


Sound like my Mother's story, but she said she also walked ten miles in the snow. But she said her ten miles to school was uphill both ways.


----------



## Warren

Bee62 said:


> no comment ....
> 
> View attachment 290941


I guessing this sigh is telling you not to listen to music while your using the urinal. If you do it will cut off your testicles. What your guess


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> I guessing this sigh is telling you not to listen to music while your using the urinal. If you do it will cut off your testicles. What your guess


I thought eggs to hairy they need a haircut


----------



## Warren

maggie18fan said:


> only they are red...I like black best...


I like black licorice but when I was younger I enjoyed the red and black licorice NIPPS. YOU CANT FINE THEN ANYMORE.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Before they clog the urinal


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> You'd better watch your mouth boy....this old ppl with beat your a** with my cane...!!!


i feel to young for this forum. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i feel to young for this forum. ?


No age requirements.. just cover ur ears around Maggie


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No age requirements.. just cover ur ears around Maggie





iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i fell to young for this forum. ?


will do.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> will do.


I feel to young too


----------



## ZenHerper

*_runs amok_*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok! No more crying allowed in here


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> yeah, one of the worst candys out there.
> 
> (MY OPINION)


No, just the black licorice, I like the strawberry and cherry flavor, but not the anise, favor, and not playing it's actually called this, maybe why they started calling it black licorice, but in my opinion the real name fits it well, ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> No, just the black licorice, I like the strawberry and cherry flavor, but not the anise, favor, and not playing it's actually called this, maybe why they started calling it black licorice, but in my opinion the real name fits it well, ??


Well well well.. u seem like u are flu free.. god bless u


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well well well.. u seem like u are flu free.. god bless u


Yes thanks, I followed the instructions you gave me earlier ?


----------



## ZenHerper

jeneliza said:


> No, just the black licorice, I like the strawberry and cherry flavor, but not the anise, favor, and not playing it's actually called this, maybe why they started calling it black licorice, but in my opinion the real name fits it well, ??



Genuine Licorice candy is very hard to find these days.


----------



## jeneliza

ZenHerper said:


> Genuine Licorice candy is very hard to find these days.


Don't cry, I am sure we could find it somewhere on this forum,


----------



## ZenHerper

*sniffle*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Black licorice causes irritable bowel syndrome


----------



## jeneliza

ZenHerper said:


> *sniffle*


Anybody know where we can get real licorice,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Look old.. maggie or EllieMae


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

God.. im dead lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I was gonna say Yvonne too.. but im scared sh*t of her haha


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Guys would y’all respond to my most recent Thread, i’ll appreciate it, Thanks.


----------



## EllieMay

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i feel to young for this forum. ?


Not the forum!!! Maybe just this thread;-)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Look old.. maggie or EllieMae



Effffff U..... spoken with laughing affection...... For now ?


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Black licorice causes irritable bowel syndrome



I hope you eat some;-)))))


----------



## ZenHerper

EllieMay said:


> I hope you eat some;-)))))


You'd have to eat a whole lot...


----------



## Cathie G

Oh me oh my...and here I was trying to be good and not eat the popcorn. Just watch. Miller Highlife is better then Micholobe though cause you can drink more...???????


----------



## Tom

My favorite beer is any Mexican beer. I like them all. XX, Tecate, Modelo, Sol, Corona, Pacifico, etc...

What's funny is that I don't usually like German beers, but the Germans are the ones that taught the Mexicans to make beer. There are still German breweries in Mexico.


----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


> My favorite beer is any Mexican beer. I like them all. XX, Tecate, Modelo, Sol, Corona, Pacifico, etc...
> 
> What's funny is that I don't usually like German beers, but the Germans are the ones that taught the Mexicans to make beer. There are still German breweries in Mexico.


Interesting. Corona with lime could be a secret cure all.


----------



## Tom

Cathie G said:


> Interesting. Corona with lime could be a secret cure all.


I'm pretty sure we had C19 in CA in January. Several friends and co-workers all had the symptoms and some swabbed negative for flu and strep. I was in daily contact with these people while they were sick and I didn't get it. 

That it. I've decided. Everyone should be drinking Mexican beer!!!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Tom said:


> I'm pretty sure we had C19 in CA in January. Several friends and co-workers all had the symptoms and some swabbed negative for flu and strep. I was in daily contact with these people while they were sick and I didn't get it.
> 
> That it. I've decided. Everyone should be drinking Mexican beer!!!


Tom i don’t think you should be endorsing Beer... i’m 15


----------



## Bambam1989

jeneliza said:


> Anybody know where we can get real licorice,


I found some at tractor supply last year, it was licorice hard candies with actual licorice in it... It was from Australia so I bought it


----------



## Tom

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Tom i don’t think you should be endorsing Beer... i’m 15


Only if prescribed by your doctor young man!!! You know, for treating or preventing C19.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> Sound like my Mother's story, but she said she also walked ten miles in the snow. But she said her ten miles to school was uphill both ways.


When I was in kindergarten and 1st 2nd 3rd grade... I took 3 public buses across San Francisco there and back...to Catholic school. Never had a problem...kids today are wusses...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> No age requirements.. just cover ur ears around Maggie


hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha...lol...roflmao...watch it....don't poke the bear...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Black licorice causes irritable bowel syndrome


YOU cause IBS and BS...


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZenHerper said:


> Genuine Licorice candy is very hard to find these days.


Seriously....it IS hard to find and I mentioned that to a friend (yes, I do have a friend) and she had her daughter send me some from Denmark...so strong...there were 6 packages...gone now
I recently bought some Brachs black bird eggs...like jelly beans only a little bigger and they have a great licorice flavor...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> YOU cause IBS and BS...


You just brought a tear to my eye.. that is the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> You just brought a tear to my eye.. that is the sweetest thing anyone has ever said to me


OMG!!! you are *so* funny and I really have to search for a smartass reply...


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> Effffff U..... spoken with laughing affection...... For now ?


I'm thinking that the young whippersnapper meant 'look towards the wonderful older experts to tell you where to get licorice' not them '2 women look old'...he's crusin tho, isn't he???


----------



## Maggie3fan

I started a post here with seriously....hahaha dumb mistake...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Tom said:


> Only if prescribed by your doctor young man!!! You know, for treating or preventing C19.


i cannot stand the smell of beer. ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i cannot stand the smell of beer. ?


You'll learn to love it after a few years of adulthood.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You'll learn to love it after a few years of adulthood.


i hope i don’t.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> I'm thinking that the young whippersnapper meant 'look towards the wonderful older experts to tell you where to get licorice' not them '2 women look old'...he's crusin tho, isn't he???


Yes I meant old.. not look old! I dont have a death wish


----------



## ZenHerper

*amok*

*amok*

*amok*


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> You'll learn to love it after a few years of adulthood.


I never liked beer...but Jose Cuervo was a friend of mine...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie18fan said:


> I never liked beer...but Jose Cuervo was a friend of mine...


I actually don't even drink anymore. I prefer another form of stress relief that smells WAY Funkier than beer......


----------



## ZenHerper

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I actually don't even drink. I prefer another form of stress relief that smells WAY Funkier than beer......



Limberger...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

ZenHerper said:


> Limberger...


Sure, ya....LMAO


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I actually don't even drink anymore. I prefer another form of stress relief that smells WAY Funkier than beer......


I hadda quit drinking because it made me break out in spots...San Francisco county jail...Reno city jail...Santa Barbara county...you get the idea...but I work part time in a place packaging up that smell and more...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes I meant old.. not look old! I dont have a death wish


You'd better tread lightly...?


----------



## ZenHerper

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Sure, ya....LMAO



Cheesy, right?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> You'd better tread lightly...?


**hugs for Maggie


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I hadda quit drinking because it made me break out in spots...San Francisco county jail...Reno city jail...Santa Barbara county...you get the idea...but I work part time in a place packaging up that smell and more...


you had quite a history didn’t you...


----------



## ZenHerper

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> you had quite a history didn’t you...



That's the cool thing about being old...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> That's the cool thing about being old...


Thank you! U just took the heat off of me haha


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

ZenHerper said:


> That's the cool thing about being old...


**Shots fired


----------



## ZenHerper

<-- *iz old*


----------



## Cathie G

ZenHerper said:


> Limberger...


Which might go well with whine...??


----------



## ZenHerper

Whining always makes me sweaty...


----------



## Cathie G

Tom said:


> I'm pretty sure we had C19 in CA in January. Several friends and co-workers all had the symptoms and some swabbed negative for flu and strep. I was in daily contact with these people while they were sick and I didn't get it.
> 
> That it. I've decided. Everyone should be drinking Mexican beer!!!


Or Miller Highlife! How much ya wanna bet it works too...I heard thru the monkey vine of negative tests back in late November of 2019 from a reliable source. I guess I'll try to stop picking my nose or at least wash my hands first.??


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> **hugs for Maggie


Nope...this old bear does not need or want any hugs and if you keep harassing me...I'm gonna tell my sister on you...


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you! U just took the heat off of me haha


Oh no u started it...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> Oh no u started it...


Shhh... no more popcorn for u haha


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Shhh... no more popcorn for u haha


Yea that's why I only do the Highlife. ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> you had quite a history didn’t you...


Actually...I have had more fun than any one person deserves...and to balance it out...it was pretty dark at times...but...it made me who I am...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Here is me modeling the latest in NASCAR gear...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you! U just took the heat off of me haha





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thank you! U just took the heat off of me haha





maggie18fan said:


> Here is me modeling the latest in NASCAR


At home? okay maggie?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> Actually...I have had more fun than any one person deserves...and to balance it out...it was pretty dark at times...but...it made me who I am...


what Kinda Fun?


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> what Kinda Fun?


Mostly not for a family forum...(a gleeful giggle)


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> Mostly not for a family forum...(a gleeful giggle)


what’s the title of this Thread?


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> Nope...this old bear does not need or want any hugs and if you keep harassing me...I'm gonna tell my sister on you...


Damn... that’s what I was gonna do;-)))


----------



## EllieMay

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> what’s the title of this Thread?



Points for the youngun!!! Lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1




----------



## EllieMay

@maggie18fan 

I guess we are going to have to handle this ourselves... i’m pretty sure it won’t be a problem;-)


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Here is me modeling the latest in NASCAR gear...
> View attachment 291123


?So far I have a snoopy one for me. And 12 others. I drug out my dusty sewing machine...if I gotta wear a mask I ainta wearing disposables for a landfill.


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> what’s the title of this Thread?


It doesn't matter what the name of this thread is...Y is mean and she holds me to some sense of decorum...


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Damn... that’s what I was gonna do;-)))


☺


----------



## Maggie3fan

EllieMay said:


> @maggie18fan
> 
> I guess we are going to have to handle this ourselves... i’m pretty sure it won’t be a problem;-)


You and me...I got your back...


----------



## ZenHerper

maggie18fan said:


> It doesn't matter what the name of this thread is...Y is mean and she holds me to some sense of decorum...



I had my sense of decorum removed...


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZenHerper said:


> I had my sense of decorum removed...


Oh again...this time you made me spit Mt dew....


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

!


----------



## ZenHerper

maggie18fan said:


> Oh again...this time you made me spit Mt dew....



You're welcome!





*_lends maggie the screen squeegie_*


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

check out my most recent thread Guys!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

I love it when someone comes to the forum with their new Hatchling asking for advice, gets offended, disregards it, then leaves the forum. Then you see them on another form of social media a few months later and their Tortoise looks like a Hand Grenade.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> check out my most recent thread Guys!


Why? Is it as fun as this? Did you visit my big Sulcata thread...huh...didja punk???


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> Why? Is it as fun as this? Did you visit my big Sulcata thread...huh...didja punk???


i sure did Grandma.

















JK.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Run for ur life kid


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Run for ur life kid


?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

He really starts letting loose at about 00:50


----------



## Cathie G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> what’s the title of this Thread?


I'll tail ya when I remember.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> what’s the title of this Thread?


The young and the restless


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> Why? Is it as fun as this? Did you visit my big Sulcata thread...huh...didja punk???


No hard feeling right??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For all who are looking to reverse the effects of pyramiding fear no more! For $199 or 4 easy payments of 79.99.. u can own the depyramider


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For all who are looking to reverse the effects of pyramiding fear no more! For $199 or 4 easy payments of 79.99.. u can own the depyramider
> View attachment 291145


What’s the Heck. that was so Random


----------



## ZenHerper

One person gets their sense of decorum removed, and suddenly it's all the rage...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> What’s the Heck. that was so Random


This is revolutionary


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZenHerper said:


> You're welcome!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *_lends maggie the screen squeegie_*


Have you r


iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i sure did Grandma.
> 
> Oh you're in trouble now buddy...as soon as I can find my glasses and shawl...look out!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK.





iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i sure did Grandma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JK.


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> check out my most recent thread Guys!


I thought THIS was your most recent thread...are you a serial thread writer or what???


----------



## Srmcclure

Toddrickfl1 said:


> He really starts letting loose at about 00:50


Hahaha mine does that every morning too! ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For all who are looking to reverse the effects of pyramiding fear no more! For $199 or 4 easy payments of 79.99.. u can own the depyramider
> View attachment 291145


First taracata now this? ??


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> First taracata now this? ??


So youu’ll take 2?


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> So youu’ll take 2?


Thought that went without saying hahaha


----------



## jeneliza

Tom said:


> My favorite beer is any Mexican beer. I like them all. XX, Tecate, Modelo, Sol, Corona, Pacifico, etc...
> 
> What's funny is that I don't usually like German beers, but the Germans are the ones that taught the Mexicans to make beer. There are still German breweries in Mexico.


As long as you don't say Corona ?


----------



## jeneliza

maggie18fan said:


> I never liked beer...but Jose Cuervo was a friend of mine...


As long as he was a misbehaved friend, lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I thought THIS was your most recent thread...are you a serial thread writer or what???


i meant i posted a thread. i posted a thread.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

I hope they grow.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> I hope they grow.


I got me some seeds today too, I am pretty sure, I only wanted them because in Michigan, our governor said we can't buy plants and supplies, so I am pretty sure I want them just because I felt I was being bad, lol. Isorry I have no life right now, I have been reduced to buying seeds for the fun of it, lol,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> I got me some seeds today too, I am pretty sure, I only wanted them because in Michigan, our governor said we can't buy plants and supplies, so I am pretty sure I want them just because I felt I was being bad, lol. Isorry I have no life right now, I have been reduced to buying seeds for the fun of it, lol,


? i bought a bunch of Cat grass and a few other things. do you think okra is good for Tortoises?


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> ? i bought a bunch of Cat grass and a few other things. do you think okra is good for Tortoises?


I don't know honestly, anyone else know? I also bought cat grass , and arugula, and lettuce,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> I don't know honestly, anyone else know? I also bought cat grass , and arugula, and lettuce,


i believe that the Lettuce won’t grow it’s spring, well at least here they don’t grow. it’s to Warm.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i believe that the Lettuce won’t grow it’s spring, well at least here they don’t grow. it’s to Warm.


Here we are only in the 40, and had snow showers today, I wish it was to warm here, over the cold,


----------



## jeneliza

My first tray of cat Grass, this time, it's almost ready for my encloser, I grow this all year inside, to put in my encloser,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> My first tray of cat Grass, this time, it's almost ready for my encloser, I grow this all year inside, to put in my encloser,


how long does it last? i grow it Outside, and some in my tortoise enclosure.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> Here we are only in the 40, and had snow showers today, I wish it was to warm here, over the cold,



it’s been quite warm, but the past few days it’s been around 60 in the morning it’s Cold but warms up later around 4:00pm i hope it get around the 80s


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> how long does it last? i grow it Outside, and some in my tortoise enclosure.


 well for me about a week or two, I started a second, so by the time this one is gone I put the next in, it grows really fast, if it's in your encloser growing. Your tortoises may eat it before it becomes full grown, mine would, lol,


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> it’s been quite warm, but the past few days it’s been around 60 in the morning it’s Cold but warms up later around 4:00pm i hope it get around the 80s


Don't make fun of my misery, with the cold, jk, I wish it got warm here sooner than it does, we are excited when it hits 60, this time of year,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> well for me about a week or two, I started a second, so by the time this one is gone I put the next in, it grows really fast, if it's in your encloser growing. Your tortoises may eat it before it becomes full grown, mine would, lol,


he won’t lol, i hope he does he’s one picky sucker i offer variety and he only eats what HE Likes.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> he won’t lol, i hope he does he’s one picky sucker i offer variety and he only eats what HE Likes.


Mine is like this to, but she likes to pull it out sometimes she eats it other times she just leaves on the floor, I think she just gets board, and this help her by looking for food, I sometimes hide mushrooms around her encloser, so she can dig for them and look for food, seems to help her with inactivity, she's seems to enjoy looking for the food, I also put danlion stems around her encloser, to look for, if I put the living plants in she will put the whole plant out, grass is the only thing she doesn't pull up, and out, she pulls on it and eats it, but dandelions she goes crazy for,


----------



## jeneliza

But then again mine only eats alot every other day, I offer food every day but she only picks at it, on her off days, yesterday she ate all her food, so today she kinda picjed at it a few times though out the day, in her bath she pooped alot so she should eat good tommorow, she's kinda weird when it comes to her feeding, she's always been one to eat alot then not much, for a day or two then she will poop, and eat alot, I probably would worry but she's done this the whole time I have had her, and after ten years, it's pretty normal,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> But then again mine only eats alot every other day, I offer food every day but she only picks at it, on her off days, yesterday she ate all her food, so today she kinda picjed at it a few times though out the day, in her bath she pooped alot so she should eat good tommorow, she's kinda weird when it comes to her feeding, she's always been one to eat alot then not much, for a day or two then she will poop, and eat alot, I probably would worry but she's done this the whole time I have had her, and after ten years, it's pretty normal,


Same here. Except i haven’t kept him that long.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Same here. Except i haven’t kept him that long.
> [/QUOTE so mine is probably pretty normal, then, and just spoiled rotten, lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> For all who are looking to reverse the effects of pyramiding fear no more! For $199 or 4 easy payments of 79.99.. u can own the depyramider
> View attachment 291145


I'm trade ya 2 incandescent bulbs for one?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm trade ya 2 incandescent bulbs for one?


Add in a mini dome lamp and we got a deal


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'm trade ya 2 incandescent bulbs for one?


I want one as well...it would help Knobby


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I want one as well...it would help Knobby


? keep it dry and the pyraminding should stop and reverse!


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> ? keep it dry and the pyraminding should stop and reverse!


Dry yes, but you forgot some
details, you need to let it walk around your house, and you don't have to even watch it, just let it be, and also helps to let it eat what ever it finds on the floor, plastic , nails what ever has been lost in the Conor's or under the couch and chairs etc,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> Dry yes, but you forgot some
> details, you need to let it walk around your house, and you don't have to even watch it, just let it be, and also helps to let it eat what ever it finds on the floor, plastic , nails what ever has been lost in the Conor's or under the couch and chairs etc,


i heard if you lick the shell it would stop it aswell.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i heard if you lick the shell it would stop it aswell.


No that's for the flu, remember, poo for flu, and shell for corna, lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> No that's for the flu, remember, poo for flu, and shell for corna, lol


Yayyyyy! She got it


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> ? keep it dry and the pyraminding should stop and reverse!


I actually have been doing that for a couple of years...here's the latest picture


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeneliza said:


> Dry yes, but you forgot some
> details, you need to let it walk around your house, and you don't have to even watch it, just let it be, and also helps to let it eat what ever it finds on the floor, plastic , nails what ever has been lost in the Conor's or under the couch and chairs etc,


You DO have to watch it...that's the fun part...watching him eat dust bunnies and cat hair...actually my dust bunnies have grown to dust cows now...too much time on my hands means I can't do housework with them...


----------



## jeneliza

maggie18fan said:


> You DO have to watch it...that's the fun part...watching him eat dust bunnies and cat hair...actually my dust bunnies have grown to dust cows now...too much time on my hands means I can't do housework with them...


Yep, no housework, with all the time my hands are just to full myself,?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> You DO have to watch it...that's the fun part...watching him eat dust bunnies and cat hair...actually my dust bunnies have grown to dust cows now...too much time on my hands means I can't do housework with them...


And much easier to grow than dandelions


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeneliza said:


> Yep, no housework, with all the time my hands are just to full myself,?


I use all that time to hold down the couch and play with my tortoises...I am worthless lately...and I've been thinking...what do people with only one turtle or tortoise do? I am so glad I have a bunch to entertain me...


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And much easier to grow than dandelions


?? Right!!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I use all that time to hold down the couch and play with my tortoises...I am worthless lately...and I've been thinking...what do people with only one turtle or tortoise do? I am so glad I have a bunch to entertain me...


how many tortoises do you have?


----------



## jeneliza

maggie18fan said:


> I use all that time to hold down the couch and play with my tortoises...I am worthless lately...and I've been thinking...what do people with only one turtle or tortoise do? I am so glad I have a bunch to entertain me...


I have one, and she's pretty spoiled lately, but I have a spoiled pitty, she's a diva, has a collection of pink sweet shirts, and tee shirts, lol, and a huge cat, he's 25lbs, he's a maincoon, mix, he's a jerk, lol, so I have


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Dog fighting is out... tortoise fighting is the new rave


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> I have one, and she's pretty spoiled lately, but I have a spoiled pitty, she's a diva, has a collection of pink sweet shirts, and tee shirts, lol, and a huge cat, he's 25lbs, he's a maincoon, mix, he's a jerk, lol, so I have


Alot to keep me busy, oh I also have a little munchkin cat to


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> And much easier to grow than dandelions


The dust cows? I have so many dandelions that they are the only thing my torts are eating now. 
Dandelions should be Oregon' state flower


.


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dog fighting is out... tortoise fighting is the new rave


How does this work??


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> how many tortoises do you have?


Well...there's a lot of keepers here that have creeps of tortoises...I just have 3 torts, 15 box turtles, 18 birds and 2 cats...one is a 30 lb Main coon....I don't have too many animals...and they are why I get up in the morning...well, mostly because the cats wake me up to be fed...lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> The dust cows? I have so many dandelions that they are the only thing my torts are eating now.
> Dandelions should be Oregon' state flower
> View attachment 291181
> View attachment 291182
> .


Yes i get tons in my yard also .. i think I have more weeds than grass on my lawn lol most ppl would hate that.. but not us weird tortoise ppl


----------



## jeneliza

maggie18fan said:


> Well...there's a lot of keepers here that have creeps of tortoises...I just have 3 torts, 15 box turtles, 18 birds and 2 cats...one is a 30 lb Main coon....I don't have too many animals...and they are why I get up in the morning...well, mostly because the cats wake me up to be fed...lol


Lol, I love it!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> How does this work??


I tie a dandelion to each of their tails and which ever one loses it first is the loser


----------



## Peggy Sue

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> ? i bought a bunch of Cat grass and a few other things. do you think okra is good for Tortoises?


Yes okra is good for them it is in the mallow family ?


----------



## Maggie3fan

jeneliza said:


> Alot to keep me busy, oh I also have a little munchkin cat to


OMG! You have a Munchkin? I want one so bad!!! Here's Simon, he's half Main Coon and half Norwegian forest cat...He's 30 lbs and 2.5 ft long....he has a slow growing melanoma in his right eye...the color on the cornea is almost all gone...his vision in that eye isn't normal, but there's no pain, and according to the Vet he won't need surgery for years


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> OMG! You have a Munchkin? I want one so bad!!! Here's Simon, he's half Main Coon and half Norwegian forest cat...He's 30 lbs and 2.5 ft long....he has a slow growing melanoma in his right eye...the color on the cornea is almost all gone...his vision in that eye isn't normal, but there's no pain, and according to the Vet he won't need surgery for years
> View attachment 291183
> View attachment 291186
> View attachment 291187


What a big boy!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Peggy Sue said:


> Yes okra is good for them it is in the mallow family ?


it will look like a hibiscus right?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> Well...there's a lot of keepers here that have creeps of tortoises...I just have 3 torts, 15 box turtles, 18 birds and 2 cats...one is a 30 lb Main coon....I don't have too many animals...and they are why I get up in the morning...well, mostly because the cats wake me up to be fed...lol



i only have 2 lol.


----------



## Peggy Sue

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> it will look like a hibiscus right?


The flowers kinda do I grew some last summer. Didn’t do great but I got a few flowers from it


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Peggy Sue said:


> The flowers kinda do I grew some last summer. Didn’t do great but I got a few flowers from it


did you grow them from seed?


----------



## Peggy Sue

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> did you grow them from seed?


I did, but I started them late, I think that’s why it did do as well


----------



## Peggy Sue

Just want to tell you guys thanks for the awesome thread! I just binge read the whole thing before work and you seriously cracked me up. ? and man you guys give great advice


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Peggy Sue said:


> Just want to tell you guys thanks for the awesome thread! I just binge read the whole thing before work and you seriously cracked me up. ? and man you guys give great advice


You can go on facebook and read same advice.. im glad u chose us lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Peggy Sue said:


> Just want to tell you guys thanks for the awesome thread! I just binge read the whole thing before work and you seriously cracked me up. ? and man you guys give great advice


of course is TTF.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Peggy Sue said:


> I did, but I started them late, I think that’s why it did do as well


how did you care for it? what season? didn’t you grow it outside?


----------



## Peggy Sue

I grew them outside in my garden, we made raised garden boxes and fenced it in since the deer here are jerks and eat everything including stuff the aren’t supposed to eat ? it was summer time probably mid July and I just put the seeds in the dirt. This year I will plant in mid May


----------



## Peggy Sue

Seriously the best thing I planted for Sheldon last year were zucchini I planted 6 plants that allowed me to feed him zucchini blossoms all summer until the frost


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes i get tons in my yard also .. i think I have more weeds than grass on my lawn lol most ppl would hate that.. but not us weird tortoise ppl


I've been working on the dandelions in my neighborhood for almost 15 yrs. I have permission to go in different front yards and take them...I am always surprised at the amount that come back....they are so easy to grow...I pull enough in abt 20 minutes to feed 2 bigger Sulcata and 1 smaller tort...the box turtles will eat them also...from now until October, I will have enough food growing around for my chelonia that all I have do is harvest it...


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie18fan said:


> I've been working on the dandelions in my neighborhood for almost 15 yrs. I have permission to go in different front yards and take them...I am always surprised at the amount that come back....they are so easy to grow...I pull enough in abt 20 minutes to feed 2 bigger Sulcata and 1 smaller tort...the box turtles will eat them also...from now until October, I will have enough food growing around for my chelonia that all I have do is harvest it...
> View attachment 291189
> View attachment 291190


where i live they don’t grow much n don’t sell them at then store.


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> I use all that time to hold down the couch and play with my tortoises...I am worthless lately...and I've been thinking...what do people with only one turtle or tortoise do? I am so glad I have a bunch to entertain me...


Exactly!!!


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a big boy!


Yes I have a little one, I tried to a photo but she just runs away every time I get close with my phone, lol, my big guy, isn't as fully as yours, he's mixed with orange tabby, and takes on the tabby look, he has the maincoon personally, and size he doesn't make much noise, for a 25lb cat he has a meow, that's like a small kitten you can bearly hear it, lol, he ALSO thinks he's a dog, lol, you have a pretty cat, I love his coat, and colors,


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I tie a dandelion to each of their tails and which ever one loses it first is the loser


Well, it's kinda like flag football, lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Well, it's kinda like flag football, lol


Well thanks a lot for pointing out i had the wrong sport.. i thought we were friends! Ur such a bully


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well thanks a lot for pointing out i had the wrong sport.. i thought we were friends! Ur such a bully


Sorry, it does still qualify for tortoises fighting, though, being I think football is about the same thing, a bunch guys( girls to just less common) rolling around and tacklingon each other for a ball, so I guess it's kinda the same, lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Sorry, it does still qualify for tortoises fighting, though, being I think football is about the same thing, a bunch guys( girls to just less common) rolling around and tacklingon each other for a ball, so I guess it's kinda the same, lol


Ok.. i forgive you ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

.


Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dog fighting is out... tortoise fighting is the new rave


Im up for the challenge


----------



## ZenHerper

*reports post*


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> .
> Im up for the challenge
> View attachment 291195





Toddrickfl1 said:


> .
> Im up for the challenge
> View attachment 291195


still doesn’t look like s sulcata?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> still doesn’t look like s sulcata?


Are a lot of the scales on the front legs missing? Maybe that's what threw everybody off.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Are a lot of the scales on the front legs missing? Maybe that's what threw everybody off.


No i don’t see any missing, bit i’ll look into it. none the less it was such a interesting thread. ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

U see tha


iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> still doesn’t look like s sulcata?


u see that poop in the water? Pick it up and put in ur mouth.. if it taste like peas then u got a sulcata. 100% fool proof method


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U see tha
> 
> u see that poop in the water? Pick it up and put in ur mouth.. if it taste like peas then u got a sulcata. 100% fool proof method


i find that disrespectful.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i find that disrespectful.


I would surely not break the rules in here.. i meant no disrespect at all.. just trying to help


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I would surely not break the rules in here.. i meant no disrespect at all.. just trying to help





Chubbs the tegu said:


> I would surely not break the rules in here.. i meant no disrespect at all.. just trying to help


???Jk man! haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> ???Jk man! haha


So u gonna do it? I wanna kno if its a sulcata?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

nah,


Chubbs the tegu said:


> So u gonna do it? I wanna kno if its a sulcata?


 nah, i threw it over the Hibiscus ? plant in the morning. you know


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Well.. i know i have a sulcata


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Well.. i know i have a sulcata



*shakes head* I just can't... I so want to make a comment but just nothing is good enough to go with that. 

-Meg


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> What a big boy!


Actually when I looked at that picture of him laying...I thought Chubbs the Cat...


----------



## Maggie3fan

ZenHerper said:


> *reports post*


Really!!! That big belly means he eats too many treats and not enuf graze...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> Actually when I looked at that picture of him laying...I thought Chubbs the Cat...


That has a good ring to it


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> That has a good ring to it


I thought so...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

This shut down is killing me.. no barbershops.. imma have a mullet soon smh find a piece of straw to chew on


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I would cut it for you if I was closer. My mom was a beautician for years before doing the house wife/hippy thing so there is very little I didn’t learn. I can even do perms, color, straighten, corn rows. Lol 
No one in my house pays for haircuts. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I would cut it for you if I was closer. My mom was a beautician for years before doing the house wife/hippy thing so there is very little I didn’t learn. I can even do perms, color, straighten, corn rows. Lol
> No one in my house pays for haircuts.
> -Meg


Reallyyy??? Ive been dying for a perm


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Can u do nails also?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I thought u might be more into the corn rows. Lol
-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I hate doing nails. The chemicals stink. But yes. Lol
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Good.. work is slow. Im gonna start doing drag shows ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ill need to borrow a dress tooo


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lmao. I had friends that did drag so I am knowledgeable of that process. You are sooo not gonna love being taped.
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I changed my mind


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ok ill take the corn rows


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

And start my rapping career


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Lol. Tucking, taping, “molding” isn’t for the faint of heart. Some things should never be bent that way. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Stooooop! Im gonna have nightmares


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

LOL so sad this is how I chose to spend my break at work. I think I have an addiction. 
-Meg


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey! Its not so sad talking to us! .. well some of us lol


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I would cut it for you if I was closer. My mom was a beautician for years before doing the house wife/hippy thing so there is very little I didn’t learn. I can even do perms, color, straighten, corn rows. Lol
> No one in my house pays for haircuts.
> -Meg


can you do a fade?


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

I didn't mean you all are sad. I meant me. LOL Who needs food or rest? I go out to my car, smoke a cig, and hang out on the forum. LOL
-Meg


----------



## Pistachio's Pamperer

Yes. Fades are easy. My son prefers them.

-Meg


----------



## jeneliza

ZenHerper said:


> *reports post*


Don't be mad , I don't think he knew this was you


Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I hate doing nails. The chemicals stink. But yes. Lol
> -Meg


I can, did them for years, the smell, well I kinda got use to it, and it doesn't bother me now,


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This shut down is killing me.. no barbershops.. imma have a mullet soon smh find a piece of straw to chew on


Just pretend you're, bring back the 80's,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Just pretend you're, bring back the 80's,


Dont make me bust out my guns n roses cassettes


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Im selling weed now


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> This shut down is killing me.. no barbershops.. imma have a mullet soon smh find a piece of straw to chew on


Hey bro I have a spooky trailer park with junk cars and I give free hair cuts!
??
Location: Corona Street 19


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Hey bro I have a spooky trailer park with junk cars and I give free hair cuts!
> ??
> Location: Corona Street 19


**wakes up in dark basement tied to a chair.. with sheep baaaaing in the distance


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> **wakes up in dark basement tied to a chair.. with sheep baaaaing in the distance


Yeah hear a sheep hoping around coughing out CORONA CORONA ? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> Yeah hear a sheep hoping around coughing out CORONA CORONA ? ?


Sh*t just got real ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Im selling weed now
> View attachment 291241


I'll trade you you 2 incandescent bulbs for a Lid man.....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> I'll trade you you 2 incandescent bulbs for a Lid man.....


Sh*t ! U got me in a middle of a sip.. almost came out my nose lol


----------



## ZenHerper

<-- iz a kidder




jeneliza said:


> Don't be mad...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Sh*t ! U got me in a middle of a sip.. almost came out my nose lol


Your doing it wrong man your supposed to smoke it.


----------



## Cathie G

ZenHerper said:


> <-- iz a kidder


Hay


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont make me bust out my guns n roses cassettes


Hay! Good songs don't go away. Kinda like good weed.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I dont smoke weed.. makes me sleep.. booooring ?


----------



## Cathie G

Pistachio's Pamperer said:


> I would cut it for you if I was closer. My mom was a beautician for years before doing the house wife/hippy thing so there is very little I didn’t learn. I can even do perms, color, straighten, corn rows. Lol
> No one in my house pays for haircuts.
> -Meg


Well...that leaves me out. I ain't allowed corn no more.


----------



## ZenHerper

Cathie G said:


> Hay



_Hay Kidder _is the name of my new band...


----------



## EllieMay

Y’all are all perfect this evening ;~}

*and she takes another sip*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Excuse me guys.. anyone know a good way to remove duct tape from sensitive skin???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Y’all are all perfect this evening ;~}
> 
> *and she takes another sip*


Cheers!


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Excuse me guys.. anyone know a good way to remove duct tape from sensitive skin???



People skin? Mineral oil...or soak through with any kind of kitchen oil.

*_discretely avoids asking how the duct tape got...where it got..._*


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Excuse me guys.. anyone know a good way to remove duct tape from sensitive skin???


Make it quick??


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Cheers!


*glass clinks*


----------



## jeneliza

ZenHerper said:


> <-- iz a kidder


I know as I was also Kidding, you have a great sense of humor, and the same as me, kinda on the dark side, hehe,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

ZenHerper said:


> People skin? Mineral oil...or soak through with any kind of kitchen oil.
> 
> *_discretely avoids asking how the duct tape got...where it got..._*


It was pistachios idea  lets put it this way.. if u were to tape a eggplant to ur leg... ok a mealworm .. how to get the tape without hurting the mealworm


----------



## Cathie G

I


ZenHerper said:


> _Hay Kidder _is the name of my new band...


I like IZ too. Somewhere over the rainbow. Haven't heard kidder yet on utube. I'll be looking.


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> Make it quick??


Kinda late but use alcohol, two glasses, put the spot the duct tape is on in the alcohol , the second , places to your lips and drink half fast, next pull the tape off, drink second half,


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> It was pistachios idea  lets put it this way.. if u were to tape a eggplant to ur leg... ok a mealworm .. how to get the tape without hurting the mealworm



*_can't really reply to this without being banned._..*


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

** we got a bleeder!!!


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I dont smoke weed.. makes me sleep.. booooring ?


I don't smoke sleep either.. Makes me weed...... Wait, what are we talking about again?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Excuse me guys.. anyone know a good way to remove duct tape from sensitive skin???


What happened? Did someone try to censor your freedom of speech? How dare they!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> What happened? Did someone try to censor your freedom of speech? How dare they!


what is that?


----------



## jeneliza

ZenHerper said:


> *_can't really reply to this without being banned._..*


Me either!! I don't think I want to , ?


----------



## EllieMay

I laughed so hard I snorted!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We got a snorter!


----------



## ZenHerper

You don't snort the weeds either...honestly.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Get it on video next time


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

If ur snorting it its not weed lmao


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> what is that?


I don't know cause I'm having a senior moment.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I don't know cause I'm having a senior moment.


Geez! I must be too! Its contagious???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

We must of caught it from EllieMae


----------



## EllieMay

ZenHerper said:


> You don't snort the weeds either...honestly.


I need some schooling.
*hangs her head shamefully and shuffles about*


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Get it on video next time


There will be no evidence in this corner young man.. I have learned a few things in my years of experience... ( like the maybe5 less than I have on you)


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> We must of caught it from EllieMae


EllieMay... get it right!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

* sips


EllieMay said:


> There will be no evidence in this corner young man.. I have learned a few things in my years of experience... ( like the maybe5 less than I have on you)


heyy.. like a fine wine.. better with age


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> EllieMay... get it right!!!


Darnit.. im sory. Im nit goot it spelin


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Geez! I must be too! Its contagious???


Yea it's thing going around.


----------



## ZenHerper

Cathie G said:


> Yea it's thing going around.



No, I think you mean a Ferris Wheel...


----------



## EllieMay

Bringing it back.... lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Thats 1:56 of my life ill never get back


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Dear Lord Jesus it's a ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

*sips


----------



## ZenHerper

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Thats 1:56 of my life ill never get back



That's exactly how you contract O.L.D.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Aint nobody got time for that ?


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Dear Lord Jesus it's a ?


I’m Snorting again!!! I think I’m easy to amuse at this point ?


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Scott Sterling is my hero


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay rn


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Scott Sterling is my hero


Love the commentating


----------



## EllieMay

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Scott Sterling is my hero


Omg!!! I’ve finally realized what could be wrong with me after ALL these years...


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> EllieMay rn


Lmao! You made my dog run in here barking with that! And I almost busted my *** on a dryer sheet trying to walk and watch at the same time!


----------



## Cathie G

ZenHerper said:


> No, I think you mean a Ferris Wheel...


I wish. Then I could get off at the next stop when it gets crazy and windy.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> Lmao! You made my dog run in here barking with that! And I almost busted my *** on a dryer sheet trying to walk and watch at the same time!


Dogs like “ mom u making fun of my snorting?”


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> I’m Snorting again!!! I think I’m easy to amuse at this point ?


I had to recharge my phone!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I had to recharge my phone!


I know what u mean.. this place drains ur phone


----------



## Cathie G

I'm not going to admit I'm snorting.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Cathie G said:


> I'm not going to admit I'm snorting.


Dont be selfish.. share with everyone


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Wait.. snorting what? Lol


----------



## Billna the 2

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Excuse me guys.. anyone know a good way to remove duct tape from sensitive skin???


I do!!!!!
Pick me!!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Billna the 2 said:


> I do!!!!!
> Pick me!!!!!


A little late  .. im in the ER


----------



## Cathie G

EllieMay said:


> Bringing it back.... lol


Oh no! That's one of my family's favorites. What happened to us?


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont be selfish.. share with everyone


Ok hahahahahaha.???


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> A little late  .. im in the ER


?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey guys, i will have crocs for sale soon.. preorder now!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Well...here I am and I'm figuring that everything was going on here still...and I see that nothing has changed except maybe for new ppl...you weirdo's are still posting nothingness...
I am so freakin bored, been cutting down blackberries for a new Sulcata pen...it's f'ing miserable work, and I was crippled in bed as I did too much and got too bloody, but I lived and so again today I will be fighting those blackberries...damn I wish somebody close by could help...but there's isn't anybody willing to attack those darn vines...here's a picture to show that blackberries are extremely invasive and will grow any damn where...here's my shed mop...guess I propped it up on the wall last winter...I couldn't find it then...but I found it by accident and look at the blackberry growing in my mop!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> Well...here I am and I'm figuring that everything was going on here still...and I see that nothing has changed except maybe for new ppl...you weirdo's are still posting nothingness...
> I am so freakin bored, been cutting down blackberries for a new Sulcata pen...it's f'ing miserable work, and I was crippled in bed as I did too much and got too bloody, but I lived and so again today I will be fighting those blackberries...damn I wish somebody close by could help...but there's isn't anybody willing to attack those darn vines...here's a picture to show that blackberries are extremely invasive and will grow any damn where...here's my shed mop...guess I propped it up on the wall last winter...I couldn't find it then...but I found it by accident and look at the blackberry growing in my mop!!!
> View attachment 291828
> View attachment 291830


Awww.. if i was closer id come by and cheer u on lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ain't nobody got time for that ?


----------



## KronksMom

maggie18fan said:


> I never liked beer...but Jose Cuervo was a friend of mine...


Jose Cuervo is my dog's name  I feel exactly the same way!


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> Well...here I am and I'm figuring that everything was going on here still...and I see that nothing has changed except maybe for new ppl...you weirdo's are still posting nothingness...
> I am so freakin bored, been cutting down blackberries for a new Sulcata pen...it's f'ing miserable work, and I was crippled in bed as I did too much and got too bloody, but I lived and so again today I will be fighting those blackberries...damn I wish somebody close by could help...but there's isn't anybody willing to attack those darn vines...here's a picture to show that blackberries are extremely invasive and will grow any damn where...here's my shed mop...guess I propped it up on the wall last winter...I couldn't find it then...but I found it by accident and look at the blackberry growing in my mop!!!
> View attachment 291828
> View attachment 291830


Well...did you at least get enough berries for a pie? Or birdie treats? Or smash the dang things for jam? Or at the very least get a snack while working...personally I hate all that but I would make blackberry jelly. You might even get to meet a snake or two on your outing...☺


----------



## Maggie3fan

Cathie G said:


> Well...did you at least get enough berries for a pie? Or birdie treats? Or smash the dang things for jam? Or at the very least get a snack while working...personally I hate all that but I would make blackberry jelly. You might even get to meet a snake or two on your outing...☺


There won't be berries on it until June or July...now are just growing vines and gigantic thorns...


----------



## Cathie G

maggie18fan said:


> There won't be berries on it until June or July...now are just growing vines and gigantic thorns...


Yep. Here ripe berries are early July. I hate em too. Dang birds are planting them everywhere.


----------



## Warren

maggie18fan said:


> There won't be berries on it until June or July...now are just growing vines and gigantic thorns...


While your talking about blackberrys, are they safe for my Sucata to eat. (Leaves or berries). As I wait for warmer weather to remove alot of different plant that may harm my tortise.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> While your talking about blackberrys, are they safe for my Sucata to eat. (Leaves or berries). As I wait for warmer weather to remove alot of different plant that may harm my tortise.


Sulcata should not eat fruit...an occasional strawberry or watermelon may be alright once a summer, but I wouldn't feed berries to my Sulcata...the thorns are so much bigger then cactus spines...my Sulcata are 35 lbs and 50 lbs...but I see my arms shredded and my jeans ripped....what could a vine do to that soft Sulcata neck skin???


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

In this thread.. sulcatas only eat dog food and bananas


----------



## Warren

maggie18fan said:


> Sulcata should not eat fruit...an occasional strawberry or watermelon may be alright once a summer, but I wouldn't feed berries to my Sulcata...the thorns are so much bigger then cactus spines...my Sulcata are 35 lbs and 50 lbs...but I see my arms shredded and my jeans ripped....what could a vine do to that soft Sulcata neck skin???


Thank you, just checking. I will add this one to be remove on my list with many others. Blackberrys, Daisy's, Peonies, Tulips, Portulaca, Butterfly Bushes, Star Lillies. Have a few more to identify before I going to remove them, will not put Sammy out until I'm sure it safe. Been accumulating all perennial flowers for 30 years. Time to do some redecorating to my yard.


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> In this thread.. sulcatas only eat dog food and bananas


I apologize for the miss post, forgot what trend I was reading. The conversation about Blackberrys threw me off. I try to stay on topic next time.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Warren said:


> I apologize for the miss post, forgot what trend I was reading. The conversation about Blackberrys threw me off. I try to stay on topic next time.


Im just kidding.. its worms and avocado haha


----------



## Butterfly

If anyone's wondering about what to feed their tortoise, I got some very helpful information from this source...




I feed my tortoise not only cookies, but cake, juice, and candy; as well as dog food, avocados, worms, and as a desert tortoise, I make sure I also feed him a wide variety of tropical fruits! Especially the very acidic ones! If anyone has any more questions about what they should feed their tortoise feel free to ask! Also, don't forget, turtles and tortoises are the same and all species have the exact same requirements!


----------



## Maggie3fan

Warren said:


> Thank you, just checking. I will add this one to be remove on my list with many others. Blackberrys, Daisy's, Peonies, Tulips, Portulaca, Butterfly Bushes, Star Lillies. Have a few more to identify before I going to remove them, will not put Sammy out until I'm sure it safe. Been accumulating all perennial flowers for 30 years. Time to do some redecorating to my yard.



I'd take out any Asiait (sp)lilies poisonous to cats...wouldn't want them around my tortoises. Just because you talked about collecting plants for 30 yr, I thought you might have them...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Butterfly said:


> If anyone's wondering about what to feed their tortoise, I got some very helpful information from this source...
> 
> View attachment 291886
> 
> 
> I feed my tortoise not only cookies, but cake, juice, and candy; as well as dog food, avocados, worms, and as a desert tortoise, I make sure I also feed him a wide variety of tropical fruits! Especially the very acidic ones! If anyone has any more questions about what they should feed their tortoise feel free to ask! Also, don't forget, turtles and tortoises are the same and all species have the exact same requirements!



No fruit...everything else is fine...but fruit causes calcium...


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> In this thread.. sulcatas only eat dog food and bananas



I am really irritated at the bad information that you particularly hand out...Dog food is NOT good for tortoises...cat food is...


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> Bringing it back.... lol


??, Too bad, we have to much time for that, with us all locked in haha


----------



## jeneliza

maggie18fan said:


> I am really irritated at the bad information that you particularly hand out...Dog food is NOT good for tortoises...cat food is...
> View attachment 291958
> View attachment 291959


So what if he thinks he's a dog!! He's having an identity Criss


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> I am really irritated at the bad information that you particularly hand out...Dog food is NOT good for tortoises...cat food is...
> View attachment 291958
> View attachment 291959


I see u have perfect substrate too.. awesome job


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> ??, Too bad, we have to much time for that, with us all locked in haha


Imma start ripping my hair out soon... i guess would be fine cause i need a darn haircut lol


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Im dropping the price of the incandescent bulbs 2 for $40 because I may or may not have an entire basement full I can't get rid of.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Im dropping the price of the incandescent bulbs 2 for $40 because I may or may not have an entire basement full I can't get rid of.


Ill trade u a Ryan Fitzpatrick buffalo bills jersey


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Imma start ripping my hair out soon... i guess would be fine cause i need a darn haircut lol


To bad your not close, I could cut it, I have cut everyone's hair, but I can't cut my own, at least not well, lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> To bad your not close, I could cut it, I have cut everyone's hair, but I can't cut my own, at least not well, lol


Pfft.. i can imagine what u would do to my hair haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft.. i can imagine what u would do to my hair haha


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Pfft.. i can imagine what u would do to my hair haha


No I actually have a license, have been for 20 years, lol .I liked it but, standing behind a chair all day was hard, I got broad pretty quick


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> View attachment 291969


I am not pissed off, yet hahs


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> No I actually have a license, have been for 20 years, lol .I liked it but, standing behind a chair all day was hard, I got board pretty quick


----------



## EllieMay

maggie18fan said:


> Well...here I am and I'm figuring that everything was going on here still...and I see that nothing has changed except maybe for new ppl...you weirdo's are still posting nothingness...
> I am so freakin bored, been cutting down blackberries for a new Sulcata pen...it's f'ing miserable work, and I was crippled in bed as I did too much and got too bloody, but I lived and so again today I will be fighting those blackberries...damn I wish somebody close by could help...but there's isn't anybody willing to attack those darn vines...here's a picture to show that blackberries are extremely invasive and will grow any damn where...here's my shed mop...guess I propped it up on the wall last winter...I couldn't find it then...but I found it by accident and look at the blackberry growing in my mop!!!
> View attachment 291828
> View attachment 291830


I actually tried to grow some blackberries and mine died ?
WTH


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> I actually tried to grow some blackberries and mine died ?
> WTH


All u need is an old mop


----------



## EllieMay

KronksMom said:


> Jose Cuervo is my dog's name  I feel exactly the same way!


Special Dog!!!


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> All u need is an old mop


Apparently so... wish I woulda thought of that ?


----------



## jeneliza

EllieMay said:


> I actually tried to grow some blackberries and mine died ?
> WTH


Did you plant from a start off someone else's , if so did it have fruit, if so that's why, the plant with fruit dies , and new shoots come up, if you planted from store plants, put in a shady area and leave it,


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

i need your help, i got posing ivy or some thing like that. i can’t stop itching and there’d huge red/pink spots. does anyone know how to get rid of it?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i need your help, i got posing ivy or some thing like that. i can’t stop itching and there’d huge red/pink spots. does anyone know how to get rid of it?


U need to find the leaves u caught it from.. grab a bunch of them and rub on the affected areas


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U need to find the leaves u caught it from.. grab a bunch of them and rub on the affected areas


i’m not in a mood for this, it really is unpleasant.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Or just get some anti itch cream .. but thats boring


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Or just get some anti itch cream .. but thats boring


i did. i have some spots between the middle of my fingers. oh Boy you don’t know how it feels scratching there. lol


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Oh yeah it sucks.. ive had it plenty of times. U can just soothe the itch and wait it out


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Oh yeah it sucks.. ive had it plenty of times. U can just soothe the itch and wait it out


how much time does it take to go away?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Usually around a week or 2


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Usually around a week or 2


????


----------



## Maro2Bear

maggie18fan said:


> I've been working on the dandelions in my neighborhood for almost 15 yrs. I have permission to go in different front yards and take them...I am always surprised at the amount that come back....they are so easy to grow...I pull enough in abt 20 minutes to feed 2 bigger Sulcata and 1 smaller tort...the box turtles will eat them also...from now until October, I will have enough food growing around for my chelonia that all I have do is harvest it...
> View attachment 291189
> View attachment 291190



I have a ton of dandelions, but I would like some 2-3 foot tall ones, with flowers like dahlias. Won’t have to bend over 500 times, and will only need to pick a few.... Anyone have seeds for these? If not, time to crack the whip on wifey to go pick dandelion blossoms!.


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> ????


Dont touch it, it can spread, from the area you have it, honey and lavender, compress , will help with the swelling, and irritation, along with anti itch cream,


----------



## jeneliza

Maro2Bear said:


> I have a ton of dandelions, but I would like some 2-3 foot tall ones, with flowers like dahlias. Won’t have to bend over 500 times, and will only need to pick a few.... Anyone have seeds for these? If not, time to crack the whip on wifey to go pick dandelion blossoms!.


Could build a raised flower bed, by using a book shelf, shelf's out and place on legs, and filled with dirt,


----------



## jeneliza

jeneliza said:


> Dont touch it, it can spread, from the area you have it, honey and lavender, compress , will help with the swelling, and irritation, along with anti itch cream,


Might want to cover the area, you can give it to others by touch them, cut the fingers out of a glove,


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

jeneliza said:


> Dont touch it, it can spread, from the area you have it, honey and lavender, compress , will help with the swelling, and irritation, along with anti itch cream,


Dont pee! Lmao


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U need to find the leaves u caught it from.. grab a bunch of them and rub on the affected areas


No, he needs to have a tortoise pee on it...


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Dont pee! Lmao


Oh man, that would totally suck!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> No, he needs to have a tortoise pee on it...


Scratch it till it bleeds and then pour salt and rubbing alcohol on it


----------



## jeneliza

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Scratch it till it bleeds and then pour salt and rubbing alcohol on it


Dam, your a bad *** , wow, that would kill the ich, for sure,


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> I see u have perfect substrate too.. awesome job


How observant you are...that is freakin funny...ROFLMAO


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> U need to find the leaves u caught it from.. grab a bunch of them and rub on the affected areas



It’s best to juice them with your smoothie, then drink daily for two weeks


----------



## EllieMay

jeneliza said:


> Dam, your a bad *** , wow, that would kill the ich, for sure,


When you have it bad enough, the pain is way better than the itch... TRUTH


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

jeneliza said:


> Dont touch it, it can spread, from the area you have it, honey and lavender, compress , will help with the swelling, and irritation, along with anti itch cream,


Omg thanks! I was scratching it.


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

EllieMay said:


> When you have it bad enough, the pain is way better than the itch... TRUTH


Yes, scratching it feels so good but something it feels Pain


----------



## Blackdog1714

Hot water! Start slowly increasing cool to hot and it pulls the itch out! Also hurts so good!


----------



## jeneliza

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> Omg thanks! I was scratching it.


Yeah you never want to do that if you can help it, also don't burn the plant to get rid of it, it will cause the spores to be air born, and get in your lungs, people have died from this, but not always death, but it has and can cause alot of lung damage, up to death,


----------



## Blackdog1714

jeneliza said:


> Yeah you never want to do that if you can help it, also don't burn the plant to get rid of it, it will cause the spores to be air born, and get in your lungs, people have died from this, but not always death, but it has and can cause alot of lung damage, up to death,


I know a guy that did that years ago when he bought a new house he burned all the wild brush. Came into work two days later covered head to toe in calamine lotion-think pink panther! He was lucky it he didn’t inhale the fumes


----------



## jeneliza

Blackdog1714 said:


> I know a guy that did that years ago when he bought a new house he burned all the wild brush. Came into work two days later covered head to toe in calamine lotion-think pink panther! He was lucky it he didn’t inhale the fumes


Or


Blackdog1714 said:


> I know a guy that did that years ago when he bought a new house he burned all the wild brush. Came into work two days later covered head to toe in calamine lotion-think pink panther! He was lucky it he didn’t inhale the fumes
> [/QUOTE he got so lucky that could have been really bad, poor guy, that had to be aweful, for him


----------



## jeneliza

Blackdog1714 said:


> I know a guy that did that years ago when he bought a new house he burned all the wild brush. Came into work two days later covered head to toe in calamine lotion-think pink panther! He was lucky it he didn’t inhale the fumes


Happy birthday btw ???


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

i


Blackdog1714 said:


> Hot water! Start slowly increasing cool to hot and it pulls the itch out! Also hurts so good!


i thought cold water helped not hot.


----------



## Maggie3fan

Hey...where is everybody???
Here's a photo of a turtle I had...


----------



## Toddrickfl1

maggie18fan said:


> Hey...where is everybody???
> Here's a photo of a turtle I had...
> View attachment 292718


That's a great looking Aldabra.


----------



## jeneliza

maggie18fan said:


> Hey...where is everybody???
> Here's a photo of a turtle I had...
> View attachment 292718


Aww


----------



## Maggie3fan

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's a great looking Aldabra.


He's just a baby in the picture...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

maggie18fan said:


> He's just a baby in the picture...


Is that the one that bit u?


----------



## turtlesteve

Just so there's no more confusion


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

turtlesteve said:


> Just so there's no more confusion
> 
> 
> View attachment 292802


Hallelujah!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

turtlesteve said:


> Just so there's no more confusion
> 
> 
> View attachment 292802


How Dare you forget the most Important picture?


----------



## ZenHerper

<-- Chaco?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

RES all day


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Rhino Iguana for sale $700. Plus $1300 shipping


----------



## EllieMay

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Rhino Iguana for sale $700. Plus $1300 shipping
> View attachment 293494


OMG IM GONNA BE RICH!!! I have a rare species!!!!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

EllieMay said:


> OMG IM GONNA BE RICH!!! I have a rare species!!!!


Ok cool.. ill just need ur bank acct info and ss# and it will be sent right out


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Hey guys, had some questions. Just rescued this cute russian tortoise. I posted a pic of him and his enclosure i just purchased. Should a 250 watt CHE be good enough for this enclosure? Thanks in advance for all ur replies.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys, had some questions. Just rescued this cute russian tortoise. I posted a pic of him and his enclosure i just purchased. Should a 250 watt CHE be good enough for this enclosure? Thanks in advance for all ur replies.
> View attachment 299565
> View attachment 299566



id go with a 500 watt che, no thermostat needed. Just some sauce.


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys, had some questions. Just rescued this cute russian tortoise. I posted a pic of him and his enclosure i just purchased. Should a 250 watt CHE be good enough for this enclosure? Thanks in advance for all ur replies.
> View attachment 299565
> View attachment 299566


Bahahahaah!!! God thats scarily true


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys, had some questions. Just rescued this cute russian tortoise. I posted a pic of him and his enclosure i just purchased. Should a 250 watt CHE be good enough for this enclosure? Thanks in advance for all ur replies.
> View attachment 299565
> View attachment 299566


And dont forget the play sand substrate. Thats key.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Srmcclure said:


> And dont forget the play sand substrate. Thats key.


ooh! I was gonna go with perlite.. thank you! That could have been a disaster


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Srmcclure said:


> And dont forget the play sand substrate. Thats key.


Play Sand its actually really good no joke, they literally have it in their Native range.


----------



## Maro2Bear

Srmcclure said:


> And dont forget the play sand substrate. Thats key.



Honestly, broken up Crayola crayons add a bit of color and pretend taste, microfiber & minerals. One large box per tort per week is rule of thumb.

Recommend this brand specifically geared toward PET owners  https://shop.crayola.com/color-and-draw/crayola-pets-crayons-64-count-521164A000.html


----------



## Cathie G

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Hey guys, had some questions. Just rescued this cute russian tortoise. I posted a pic of him and his enclosure i just purchased. Should a 250 watt CHE be good enough for this enclosure? Thanks in advance for all ur replies.
> View attachment 299565
> View attachment 299566


Possibly a ninga turtle in disguise? Maybe Michelangelo or one of those guys...


----------



## Cathie G

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> How Dare you forget the most Important picture?
> View attachment 292804


How precious.?


----------



## Maggie3fan

turtlesteve said:


> Just so there's no more confusion
> 
> 
> View attachment 292802


That one Chaco, is not a Chaco


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

maggie3fan said:


> That one Chaco, is not a Chaco


But a Chaco.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Iamcentrochelys knows his chacos lol


----------



## Maggie3fan

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> But a Chaco.


Oh, I should have known!


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Iamcentrochelys knows his chacos lol


So does Mark!


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> So does Mark!


Whats the weight on ur lil one these days?


----------



## iAmCentrochelys sulcata

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Whats the weight on ur lil one these days?


Not sure atm, my last one got messed up a couple Weeks ago.


----------



## Cathie G

Maro2Bear said:


> id go with a 500 watt che, no thermostat needed. Just some sauce.


Con queso...oh sorry. Wrong thread.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Que?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Lol


----------



## Srmcclure

Cathie G said:


> Con queso...oh sorry. Wrong thread.


I like cheese ....


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I like turtles


----------



## EllieMay

I like cheese and turtles ;~}


----------



## Srmcclure

EllieMay said:


> I like cheese and turtles ;~}


I'm with you! I want both!
Seriously though, @Cathie G said queso and because of that I NEEDED to make tacos for dinner. So... THANKS! It was delicious!


----------



## EllieMay

Srmcclure said:


> I'm with you! I want both!
> Seriously though, @Cathie G said queso and because of that I NEEDED to make tacos for dinner. So... THANKS! It was delicious!


I had my daughter bring home white queso and greens sauce! ( she works at Jalepeno tree) I LOVE their green sauce!!!


----------



## Srmcclure

EllieMay said:


> I had my daughter bring home white queso and greens sauce! ( she works at Jalepeno tree) I LOVE their green sauce!!!


Sounds sooooo gooood


----------



## Cathie G

Srmcclure said:


> I'm with you! I want both!
> Seriously though, @Cathie G said queso and because of that I NEEDED to make tacos for dinner. So... THANKS! It was delicious!


You're welcome. I'll probably make those tomorrow now that you have my mouth watering.?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Baby melanistic sulcata tortoise for sale


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Enclosure included


----------



## Toddrickfl1

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Baby melanistic sulcata tortoise for sale
> View attachment 313649


That's not a Sulcata, its a Chaco Tortoise.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Toddrickfl1 said:


> That's not a Sulcata, its a Chaco Tortoise.


Dont make me get franklin the tortoise out here! Uve got a lot to learn my frienff


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Friend haha


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

But wait theres more! Call within the next 15 min and u will also receive free bedding


----------



## Blackdog1714

How about some water for you and your tort. the most expensive water in the world is sold in a 750ml 24-carat solid gold bottle that retails for €60,000– or about $72,000 USD.


----------



## Warren

Blackdog1714 said:


> How about some water for you and your tort. the most expensive water in the world is sold in a 750ml 24-carat solid gold bottle that retails for €60,000– or about $72,000 USD.
> View attachment 313759


I'm wondering if it's cheaper by the case.


----------



## Maggie3fan

I wonder if it tastes different than... wait, 24 carat 'solid' gold? So the water tastes like crap but the bottle is worth a fortune??? I'm so glad I'm poor and wouldn't waste money like that, if I could, if I had it to waste...nah,


----------



## Srmcclure

maggie3fan said:


> I wonder if it tastes different than... wait, 24 carat 'solid' gold? So the water tastes like crap but the bottle is worth a fortune??? I'm so glad I'm poor and wouldn't waste money like that, if I could, if I had it to waste...nah,


Same!! If I had the money, I'd buy a house where I could have an aldabra farm ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Baby melanistic sulcata tortoise for sale
> View attachment 313649



Seriously...what is that??

1) Is it real?
2) Some kind of lizard...actually cute.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

KarenSoCal said:


> Seriously...what is that??
> 
> 1) Is it real?
> 2) Some kind of lizard...actually cute.


Its a baby snapping turtle.


----------



## Zoeclare

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Its a baby snapping turtle.


How many times a year does it shed? ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Zoeclare said:


> How many times a year does it shed? ?


They dont shed! They outgrow their shells and climb into a new one


----------



## Braeden p

maggie3fan said:


> When I was in kindergarten and 1st 2nd 3rd grade... I took 3 public buses across San Francisco there and back...to Catholic school. Never had a problem...kids today are wusses...


mothers are over protective nowadays i learned from experience and dont forget karens they will go on facebook and complain


----------



## Alecks

GUYS NO ONE HAS SAID ANYTHING ON THIS FORUM FOR OVER HALF A YEAR SO HIIIIII


----------



## Braeden p

iAmCentrochelys sulcata said:


> i did. i have some spots between the middle of my fingers. oh Boy you don’t know how it feels scratching there. lol


i got it so bad on my hands they looked like some mummy all of the skin was peeling off and got it above my eye it made my eye close between the fingers is the worst!


----------



## Alecks

wait im dumb i was looking at when someone joined the forum. ?


----------



## Yvonne G

Braeden p said:


> mothers are over protective nowadays i learned from experience and dont forget karens they will go on facebook and complain


. . . and did you have to walk uphill both ways?. . . barefoot? . . . in the snow??


----------



## Yvonne G

Sorry, my last post was directed toMaggie and her three busses, but my fat fingers. tapped the wrong button


----------



## Alecks

hey i actually have a question and i dont want to ask it out there because i feel like i will get yelled at by tom or somebody. (lol) 

-------- If I have a Russian tort inside but in a room that gets lots of natural light do I need a uvb light? Or not. Im 14 so use dumb people words please.


----------



## Braeden p

Alecks said:


> hey i actually have a question and i dont want to ask it out there because i feel like i will get yelled at by tom or somebody. (lol)
> 
> -------- If I have a Russian tort inside but in a room that gets lots of natural light do I need a uvb light? Or not. Im 14 so use dumb people words please.


windows block uv so you need a bulb


----------



## jaizei

Alecks said:


> hey i actually have a question and i dont want to ask it out there because i feel like i will get yelled at by tom or somebody. (lol)
> 
> -------- If I have a Russian tort inside but in a room that gets lots of natural light do I need a uvb light? Or not. Im 14 so use dumb people words please.



Glass blocks UVB, so if it's passing through windows, even if there's a lot of light, it won't include UVB.


----------



## Blackdog1714

Gotta be going outside to get the shine!


----------



## Yvonne G

Alecks said:


> hey i actually have a question and i dont want to ask it out there because i feel like i will get yelled at by tom or somebody. (lol)
> 
> -------- If I have a Russian tort inside but in a room that gets lots of natural light do I need a uvb light? Or not. Im 14 so use dumb people words please.


Yes, Alecks, your tortoise still needs a UVB light. Natural light is good, however, the glass windows block out most of the UVB rays. When thinking of buying a UVB light, don't get the cheapy spiral shaped compact fluorescent bulbs. They have been known to be harmful to tortoise eyes. The best UVB light would be a T-5 tube light. They're not cheap, but then nothing for tortoises is.


----------



## Alecks

grr, more money out the window. Eh, its no big deal but still frustrating.


----------



## Alecks

thanks for the info ya'll


----------



## Blackdog1714

Alecks said:


> grr, more money out the window. Eh, its no big deal but still frustrating.


Wait till you build a closed chamber out of wood and Tom tells it will rot! ?


----------



## KarenSoCal

Alecks said:


> grr, more money out the window. Eh, its no big deal but still frustrating.



Actually, UVB is partially blocked by window screen also. So if you have an outdoor enclosure with a screen cover, or an indoor enclosure with a UVB sitting on a screen top, only about 50% of the UVB goes through. So you can't just open the window if you have a screen in it.


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

All Yvonne of them 


ZEROPILOT said:


> I'm sure EVERY MODERATOR has already taken a peak....


----------



## TeamZissou

Alecks said:


> hey i actually have a question and i dont want to ask it out there because i feel like i will get yelled at by tom or somebody. (lol)
> 
> -------- If I have a Russian tort inside but in a room that gets lots of natural light do I need a uvb light? Or not. Im 14 so use dumb people words please.



Even Tom has said that if you can get them outside for an hour a day under natural sun in a safe enclosure during good weather, a UVB light isn't totally necessary. If you get a full grown RT, you can have your dad help build an outdoor enclosure and they can likely live out there from April through September in Iowa. All that time of UVB under the sun will be sufficient not to need any during the months of winter.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Toddrickfl1 said:


> Just picked up this Aldabra Tortoise today. Got a great deal on him too.
> View attachment 290668



I am sorry this is a year late but......
?????????????????????????????????????? snort...????????????????
?


----------



## Maggie3fan

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Yes.. u can call it a sulcata in here haha


No, it looks like a pig nosed Chaco tortoise


----------



## TeamZissou

Who knew?


----------



## Jayb73

Bee62 said:


> I clearly see here are only tortoise experts. I have a question: Yesterday I soaked my tort outside because it was sunny and warm at 40 F. Unfortunately I forgot my tortoise and temps dropped at night. In the morning I found her frozen in her tub. I put her immediately in the micowave. Now she is cozy warm but limp. Should I be worried ? Should I try soaks in smashed beans in tomato sauce ?


Its best to soak in red wine


----------



## Jan A

Jayb73 said:


> Its best to soak in red wine


You or the tort?


----------



## Blackdog1714

So silly I tale my tort and my wine into the hot tub for a family soak. The water has such an earthy smell


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Are these weeds safe to feed?


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are these weeds safe to feed?
> View attachment 316770



Too high in oxalate.


----------



## TeamZissou

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are these weeds safe to feed?
> View attachment 316770



That's definitely some kind of vicious goiter


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Maybe the flowers are safe


----------



## Blackdog1714

I am putting together a new outdoor enclosure and I found some tall grass to use. Even comes with a cleaning crew


----------



## TeamZissou

Blackdog1714 said:


> I am putting together a new outdoor enclosure and I found some tall grass to use. Even comes with a cleaning crew



That's a fast moving cleaning crew! 

I suppose they're highly motivated.


----------



## ZenHerper

_The real reason USDA has clamped down on springtails and isopods..._


----------



## KarenSoCal

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Are these weeds safe to feed?
> View attachment 316770



Not really...I think he's from _Little Shop of Horrors. _He starts out just wanting one drop of blood, then two, then..."FEED ME!!"
Not usually my kind of entertainment, but I loved that movie! ?


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

A friend sent this. Was to shy to post


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

For some reason it makes me wanna pop some corn


----------



## Ray--Opo

KarenSoCal said:


> Not really...I think he's from _Little Shop of Horrors. _He starts out just wanting one drop of blood, then two, then..."FEED ME!!"
> Not usually my kind of entertainment, but I loved that movie! ?


I remember the first time I watched that movie. It was a Saturday night and the host of the weekly show. His name was the Ghoul.


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Ray--Opo said:


> I remember the first time I watched that movie. It was a Saturday night and the host of the weekly show. His name was the Ghoul.
> View attachment 325880



I remember him toooooo!!!!
Omg!!!
Flash back!!!
Wow! I must have blackened those days out for some reason???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

KarenSoCal said:


> Seriously...what is that??
> 
> 1) Is it real?
> 2) Some kind of lizard...actually cute.



He looks like he was caught in a fire!!? ??


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Alecks said:


> GUYS NO ONE HAS SAID ANYTHING ON THIS FORUM FOR OVER HALF A YEAR SO HIIIIII



Hellooooooooo!!!!!!
( 4 months later..) 
???


----------



## Chefdenoel10

turtlesteve said:


> Just so there's no more confusion
> 
> 
> View attachment 292802



Gammera!!!!
I saw Gammera!!!!!
Yyiiiiipppppiiieeeee!!!!! ???


----------



## Jacqui

*peaks in*


----------



## Maggie3fan

turtlesteve said:


> Just so there's no more confusion
> 
> 
> View attachment 292802


I seriously want a Chaco


----------



## Ray--Opo

Jacqui said:


> *peaks in*


Oh oh, the enemy has arrived!!!?


----------



## Helen Ruff

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just thought id try something different.. hopefully i dont get booted haha


This is fantastic.... I’m a bit of a “stalker” and research loads of very good info on here but am often reluctant to post as I sometimes find that negative responses affect people who may still be learning and want to do the very best for their torts but don’t want to be hammered in a critical way.
I’m in t’ north of the Uk so feel it’s great to share pics and info on this site. I’ve learnt loads from all the experts here but feel like a naughty child now that Chubb’s has set up this link .... I’ll send a video of my mixed species ....... mixing as they shouldn’t.... but here we go !











Chubbs the tegu said:


> Just thought id try something different.. hopefully i dont get booted haha


----------



## Jan A

Helen Ruff said:


> This is fantastic.... I’m a bit of a “stalker” and research loads of very good info on here but am often reluctant to post as I sometimes find that negative responses affect people who may still be learning and want to do the very best for their torts but don’t want to be hammered in a critical way.
> I’m in t’ north of the Uk so feel it’s great to share pics and info on this site. I’ve learnt loads from all the experts here but feel like a naughty child now that Chubb’s has set up this link .... I’ll send a video of my mixed species ....... mixing as they shouldn’t.... but here we go !


I don't have a tort yet. We obviously need a thread like this to admit our guilty little secrets. My lips are sealed. Loose lips & all that rot.


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Is this weed safe to feed?


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is this weed safe to feed?
> View attachment 333846


You can eat it now, or wait a little bit for it to Flower and then smoke it. But, you do not want too let your tortoise eating it. LOL


----------



## Srmcclure

Every time we do ours I always think what a waste of leaves lol
Chichi would love it...


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

I never thought redfoots were high domed


----------



## Ray--Opo

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is this weed safe to feed?
> View attachment 333846


Safe if you feed it to yourself!????


----------



## Chubbs the tegu

Ray--Opo said:


> Safe if you feed it to yourself!????


Funny story.. i fed it to my torts one day and i had dominos ringing my doorbell saying someone ordered a pizza from this address


----------



## Warren

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Funny story.. i fed it to my torts one day and i had dominos ringing my doorbell saying someone ordered a pizza from this address


 Just curious about the pizza, was it a Meat lovers pizza or a vegetarian pizza. Sammy would order the vegetarian.


----------



## queen koopa

Srmcclure said:


> Every time we do ours I always think what a waste of leaves lol
> Chichi would love it...


Totally. My horse uprooted a nice plant I had growing and then spit it out…. Gave my goat a bunch of the leaves and he wouldn’t touch them ?‍


----------



## Srmcclure

queen koopa said:


> Totally. My horse uprooted a nice plant I had growing and then spit it out…. Gave my goat a bunch of the leaves and he wouldn’t touch them ?‍


Weird animals... ?


----------



## Chefdenoel10

Warren said:


> You can eat it now, or wait a little bit for it to Flower and then smoke it. But, you do not want too let your tortoise eating it. LOL





Chubbs the tegu said:


> Is this weed safe to feed?
> View attachment 333846




Make BROWNIES!!!!! ?
Then there’s no trail!!! ?


----------



## Srmcclure

Chubbs the tegu said:


> Funny story.. i fed it to my torts one day and i had dominos ringing my doorbell saying someone ordered a pizza from this address


I hope you ate it in front of them! Shameful torts! ??


----------



## Alecks

hiiiiiiiiiiii! I'm back for a little while!


----------



## Cathie G

Chefdenoel10 said:


> Make BROWNIES!!!!! ?
> Then there’s no trail!!! ?


Oh my garsh and here I tried to behave myself last night ? and I was a wondering what high domed tortoises had to do with the subject of weeds. Chubs has some explaining to do ?


----------



## Jan A

Cathie G said:


> Oh my garsh and here I tried to behave myself last night ? and I was a wondering what high domed tortoises had to do with the subject of weeds. Chubs has some explaining to do ?


Chubbs always has some 'xplainin' to do. That's why he's Chubbs.


----------

